# Oklahoma Message Board 2018



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy New Year dear fellow foragers; already counting the days before the new season starts ! - which hopefully will be more bountiful than the last 2 ones. This year we have a stronger-than-average La Nina signal, which may bring hotter and drier conditions over the SW-US but near average rainfall/temps over central OK. Thou shall see -


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

What trees do you look for down there


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Mainly Ulmus Americana (American Elm), red cedars (later in the season), Cottonwoods and Ashes


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Mainly Ulmus Americana (American Elm), red cedars (later in the season), Cottonwoods and Ashes


When we went to southwest Missouri (cassvile-Joplin area) and we could barely find and elms, we came down from Minnesota for a week and only found 9. Is northeast Oklahoma like that too.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Minnesota is definitely one of the best morel territory in the US so it is hard to compare. There are plenty of American elms in NE OK, but these tend to grow in through / low lying areas owing to a more semi-arid climate-


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Minnesota is definitely one of the best morel territory in the US so it is hard to compare. There are plenty of American elms in NE OK, but these tend to grow in through / low lying areas owing to a more semi-arid climate-


We always hunt hills and never hunt low lands


----------



## djkernelpanic (Mar 5, 2017)

Best luck in mixed cedar cottonwood. Hands down I'm a believer. Watch the precipitation bands when they come through next week. Use mesonet.com


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

djkernelpanic said:


> Best luck in mixed cedar cottonwood. Hands down I'm a believer. Watch the precipitation bands when they come through next week. Use mesonet.com


Cottonwoods seem to always do good too. Once we were at the Nebraska/Iowa border and found a cut down cottonwood field area and man were they everywhere. We walked out of there with 7-10 lbs we also met up with a guy and said yesterday he picked 30lbs in there. If we would have got there earlier we would have came out with 40-50lbs


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

ditchrunner said:


> Looks like southern OK is getting some rain today? There's a lot in the forecast.


Looking at the temps and man they are rising


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Iwon and tommyjosh good to see y’all again this season!! Excited we’re getting all this rain hope it keeps a coming!! The temps the past few days have gotten me ready to go this year, it’ll be right around the corner


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello friends, I haven't had a chance to be on the computer much this year, but you can bet that I am anxiously waiting for Morel season! I'm probably only about 2 weeks away from my first hunt... of course the first hunt usually is about a week or so too early, but still fun.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

okie shroom hunter said:


> Iwon and tommyjosh good to see y’all again this season!! Excited we’re getting all this rain hope it keeps a coming!! The temps the past few days have gotten me ready to go this year, it’ll be right around the corner


Yea the temps have been high but I see they are going down in the next week.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey y’all! I believe these rains arrived just in the nic of time!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

morchellica said:


> Hey y’all! I believe these rains arrived just in the nic of time!


It will definitely help on the season


----------



## shro0minat0r (Feb 22, 2018)

nate said:


> Hello friends, I haven't had a chance to be on the computer much this year, but you can bet that I am anxiously waiting for Morel season! I'm probably only about 2 weeks away from my first hunt... of course the first hunt usually is about a week or so too early, but still fun.


I am back. i had to start a new account its been that long on this site. love the rain, sleet, anything liquid cause it was tooo dry. im like a rookie hunter again on this site lol. so this year will be fun posting this season.


----------



## JT_Hawk (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm getting chompy too. Had a great place in Edmond for them, but the last two years were disappointing, and now I've transplanted to Tulsa and am clueless about the local terrain...


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I am ready, got a lot of rain and now just need to slowly warm up. Hope to have a little better year then the last couple.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

shro0minat0r said:


> I am back. i had to start a new account its been that long on this site. love the rain, sleet, anything liquid cause it was tooo dry. im like a rookie hunter again on this site lol. so this year will be fun posting this season.


Yeah Shroominator... the site has changed a little. Its still fun to use though. How did you end up doing last year?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice to hear from you all ! This well-needed rain came right on time to condition the morel sclerotia - I am pumped and ready  - March appears to hold average rainfall this year - all we need is a good soaking by the 15th-25th and hopefully, we will have a bumper crop. I am curious to see if this prolonged drought we had this Winter stressed host trees enough to yield an above-average season across the state. Thou shall see !


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I can’t remember the last time we’ve had such a good soaking in late winter. Things are setting up for a very good season!


----------



## kb st.joe.mo (Apr 7, 2017)

What's up folks? Care if I talk abit to? Iwonagain, your drought idea was spot on after the big drought in S. Kan. in 2011-2012. We picked so many morels down there in the spring of 2013 they were taking them out in semi's. The cedars and cottons went crazy. Hope you are right again. Tommy, that was a nice picture you posted after the end of the season last year. How many lbs. ? Looks over 30 to me. Sounds like you were close to me on those cut cottons, I always watch those farmers and what they cut. Some of my best days have been on those beauties. Elm are not as easy to locate down Ok. way and the Ozarks suck for elm. I hunt maple on rivers if I was down there. Nate, Saw RJ the other day and he is dying to head out your way. You ever get down Texas at all? And Tommy there are few places in the country with the # of elm you got up your way. Trust me I have looked. Let me know when you head down this way, maybe we can trade info. as I most likely will be heading your way later. Good pickin dudes its been a loooooong winter.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

4 - 5 inches of rain on some of my spots the past 4 days !! Nate,Morchellica , Shroominator good to see yall back as well as the others!! Hope your right about the drought iwon, with the lack of a good snowfall this year I was kinda worried about this season. Seems like years we got a good snowfall the morels did good also.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Howdy Okie ! 4-5 inches at once will flood low lying areas [especially because the soil was bone dry and not ready to hold that much water at once], which may not be a good thing ... I'd reckon that the optimal rainfall amount for mushrooms is 0.75-1.00 inch every 7-10 days. St Joe Mo: I hope this idea materializes itself; your past success has gotten me even more eager to head into the woods  - my favorite morels in OK are the red cedar ones (greys) - which tend to grow in mini bundles (these also are very easy to spot as they contrast well with the brownish needle bed and don't grow far from their host !).


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

kb st.joe.mo said:


> What's up folks? Care if I talk abit to? Iwonagain, your drought idea was spot on after the big drought in S. Kan. in 2011-2012. We picked so many morels down there in the spring of 2013 they were taking them out in semi's. The cedars and cottons went crazy. Hope you are right again. Tommy, that was a nice picture you posted after the end of the season last year. How many lbs. ? Looks over 30 to me. Sounds like you were close to me on those cut cottons, I always watch those farmers and what they cut. Some of my best days have been on those beauties. Elm are not as easy to locate down Ok. way and the Ozarks suck for elm. I hunt maple on rivers if I was down there. Nate, Saw RJ the other day and he is dying to head out your way. You ever get down Texas at all? And Tommy there are few places in the country with the # of elm you got up your way. Trust me I have looked. Let me know when you head down this way, maybe we can trade info. as I most likely will be heading your way later. Good pickin dudes its been a loooooong winter.


Defiantly found that out that there arnet many elms. I think we got 17 lbs. it seems like sycamores are the trees down there. We are going to try and go down there again this year any other tips


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

The only woods in Oklahoma I’ve seen with a high number of elms are moreso in our northern counties, like Osage.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

morchellica said:


> The only woods in Oklahoma I’ve seen with a high number of elms are moreso in our northern counties, like Osage.


Do people usually hunt hills or river bottoms there


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

We have elm here in East central, more then people realze.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Not to confuse of course Siberian Elms with American Elms. The former don't produce any, in contrast to the latter.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

tommyjosh said:


> Do people usually hunt hills or river bottoms there


River bottoms. Our hills are mostly oak but it’s possible in a place that has cedar, ash, or elm growing higher up, if it’s a wet enough year.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Not to confuse of course Siberian Elms with American Elms. The former don't produce any, in contrast to the latter.


we do have both.


----------



## kb st.joe.mo (Apr 7, 2017)

I have gained a whole new respect for sycamore over the last few years. They do not seen to need damage to produce. the maples are either on or not. If on, look out they are worth checking. Iowonagian, Man i would love it to happen again. Those cedar ones were perfect. Few bugs i guess due to the cedar and no sun burn. I rarely find them on cedar up this way, different soil or something. When I saw the drought going on your way it was the first thing I thought about. We did get some perfect weather spring 2013 also down that way. Seems like they like that rocky thin dolomite stuff like in the ozarks and flint hills. Looked like more than that in the picture Josh, I guess my compass was off yesterday.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Has anyone ever picked morels in the cedars that cover the Arbuckle mtns? I’ve picked them in creekbottoms but I’ve never hunted hillsides or outcroppings in the area. Geologically it’s similar to Texas hill country and I know there’s lots of dolomite, which I’m learning they supposedly like.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey ,Hey, Hey, it is almost woods time. Good to see you all are as ready as I am. The rain was needed and now the sun is out. Crappie biting yet?


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I been hearing good reports of people catching a good mess of crappie in eufalula lake. Figure they are starting to hit the pre spawn stage soon.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Still eating dehydrated from four years ago. Have enough to last me several yrs but wouldn't mind filling the 48 qt cooler a few times this spring.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I do the best in tall johnson grass mixed with sandplum and buck brush. I don't look for a morel I look for flush's


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Sapworm, I remember that season when you were slaying them up north. Just curious, are there larger trees you think those morels associated with, besides sand plum???


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

Bring on the rains and warm temps


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Seen where Georgia has found some already. As for the trees I’ve had my some of my best luck around sycamores the past few years as for the Arbuckles I know of some good finds down that way got a few new spots down that way myself this year so we’ll see how they turn out


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm itching to get out here soon....The Redbuds are just barely starting here in Dallas and the soil temps are getting close.


----------



## Jeanna (Feb 26, 2018)

When do we need yo start looking


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

morchellica said:


> Sapworm, I remember that season when you were slaying them up north. Just curious, are there larger trees you think those morels associated with, besides sand plum???


Just scattered trees here and there. I think it is the big dead grass more than anything and the little green buckbrush with red berries.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

sapworm7979 said:


> Just scattered trees here and there. I think it is the big dead grass more than anything and the little green buckbrush with red berries.


If you get a chance this season, can you take a pic of the habitat you’re picking them in and post it? If they are Morchella esculenta, i feel like they would have to be feeding on the roots of trees. But if they aren’t attached to any trees, and produce like that, then that’s a pretty crazy phenomenon. Would you be interested in trading some of those for some Alaskan picked black morels? I would love to get a few specimens for a mycologist I know.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeanna said:


> When do we need yo start looking


I would say in 2 weeks if the weather stays warm I would say for sure 3 weeks.


----------



## grizzlor (Mar 1, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> I would say in 2 weeks if the weather stays warm I would say for sure 3 weeks.


say there i am no liberal and i love hunting morels ...but why did u trap that poor cat? that looks aweful?


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Well grizzlor that one was actually eating my chickens but I do a Lot of trappng and hunting. I make extra mone from trapping. Why do you say it looks awful, and why did you lead with your no libral?


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

morchellica said:


> If you get a chance this season, can you take a pic of the habitat you’re picking them in and post it? If they are Morchella esculenta, i feel like they would have to be feeding on the roots of trees. But if they aren’t attached to any trees, and produce like that, then that’s a pretty crazy phenomenon. Would you be interested in trading some of those for some Alaskan picked black morels? I would love to get a few specimens for a mycologist I know.


Lot of plum thickets. I think the deer spread the spores as they travel thru the grasses.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, I went on my first Morel hunt yesterday. I didnt find any and didnt expect too, but in about a week I am going to start looking more seriously. Its finally March! Happy hunting!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Temps have been near average for Feb and will be slightly below average for the first half of March - which will be also drier than average. If you want to take a peak at the daily rainfall, soil temps etc for past recent years (in monthly format), the OK Mesonet created this nifty archive:
http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/station_monthly_summaries
2014, which was a good year, only had one major (> 1 inch) rain event in Central OK in mid-March coupled with several 0.2-0.4 inch events ~ 2 weeks before and after that (which kept the soil moist) with overall near average temps.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I won't even think about going until the 21st of March. No need to waste gas and let people see where they will be when the time actually comes. If the red buds aren't blooming I won't go till they are.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

sapworm, how big was that whale? We get some big blue's out of the Mo. R. up my way. You noodle that.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> Well grizzlor that one was actually eating my chickens but I do a Lot of trappng and hunting. I make extra mone from trapping. Why do you say it looks awful, and why did you lead with your no libral?


Nice looking cat and the extra money you can make from trapping is a bonus for you and your family. And if this one was killing your chickens that is even more money/food out of your families mouth. Keep doing what you need to do. When someone leads with "I am no....enter whatever you can just about bet that they are whatever they are saying they are not.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I have chickens also.. I would have to do the same in that situation. Planning a trip in the near future, will be going through Oklahoma. Are chanterelles widely distributed there? I know morel season hasn’t begun there yet but I am trying to plan ahead.... thanks


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

jean marie said:


> I have chickens also.. I would have to do the same in that situation. Planning a trip in the near future, will be going through Oklahoma. Are chanterelles widely distributed there? I know morel season hasn’t begun there yet but I am trying to plan ahead.... thanks


Late May, with enough rain, brings poundage of chanterelles all over the state. If you can find an oak forest, they'll be everywhere. Far easier to find than morels. (And if I may be so bold, speaking as a chef, far more delicious.) But not as much fun to hunt, simply because they're everywhere.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

THANK YOU!
I agree about the “far more delicious”
part, as they are my absolute FAVORITE out of over 50 species of mushrooms I’ve eaten.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice cat Sapworm! How big was that fat flatty?


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

Very eager to get started, we didnt have much luck last year.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

nate said:


> Nice cat Sapworm! How big was that fat flatty?


Thanks Nate. It was 70 with about eight inch or so still on the ground.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I went out again today for a little while. I didnt find any. I saw some bradford pears starting and elms starting to bud. I still didnt for sure see any red buds... I thought for a second I may have saw one from the highway just barely showing a hint of pink....not sure though. I still think we are a week or 2 away.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Based on the evidence provided by the archived Okie data (http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/station_monthly_summaries)
and the 2 week precip/temp outlooks, this will likely be a late season [I don't expect my spots to produce decently until the 25-30th]. What is rather tricky to forecast at the moment is the height pattern; Some of the most reliable models *hint* at a more active pattern (rainwise) by Mid-March - of course that could change with the blink of an eye. These cold upcoming temps will allow this moisture to remain in the soil (instead of being lost to the atmosphere as was the case last year with many days in the 80's and even one in the 90's in March!) until the next precipitation wave comes. I remain hopeful that the stress incurred on the trees by this Winter's drought + a prolonged moist soil condition/cooler temps should yield a bumper crop. Lets hope that April won't have too many days in the 80's so we can enjoy picking morels until mid May (as was the case in 2014)  .


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

iwonagain said:


> Based on the evidence provided by the archived Okie data (http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/station_monthly_summaries)
> and the 2 week precip/temp outlooks, this will likely be a late season [I don't expect my spots to produce decently until the 25-30th]. What is rather tricky to forecast at the moment is the height pattern; Some of the most reliable models *hint* at a more active pattern (rainwise) by Mid-March - of course that could change with the blink of an eye. These cold upcoming temps will allow this moisture to remain in the soil (instead of being lost to the atmosphere as was the case last year with many days in the 80's and even one in the 90's in March!) until the next precipitation wave comes. I remain hopeful that the stress incurred on the trees by this Winter's drought + a prolonged moist soil condition/cooler temps should yield a bumper crop. Lets hope that April won't have too many days in the 80's so we can enjoy picking morels until mid May (as was the case in 2014)  .


I sure do appreciate your analysis! Not many of these msg boards have a climatologist making educated predictions. Excessive warmth is definitely the killer of a good season. Last year was looking very good until that little heat spell. Almost all morels I picked last year were growing in the shadows on the north side of trees.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Morchellica; Thanks ! Knowing where and when to go is a bit of a detective's work . I base my outtings on these sources:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/index.php
http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/ (GFS and GEFS). For short-term forecast , the HRRR and NAM Nest.
Rainfall trends for the next 14 days still are uncertain with some members showing 1+ inches and others trace amounts. Here is your butterfly effect in action lol...


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Trust the Red bud He is your friend. He can't keep a secret very good. When he is red to the woods we head.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

No morels yet in Arkansas either. I always check Oklahoma pages to see if any are up along the Red River hills. Last year the first morels came up March 8th in Arkansas. I think it will be another week here. My Red Bud is getting knots of buds but no blooms yet.


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello there! A lot of talk of sycamore trees and whatnot, do you have suggestions for central Oklahoma. What types of trees to look for, ground, and different areas? Our normal spots are not producing well, also we are traveling to dallas, ft worth area , my kids love doing this, any place near there we could go to look? Any help is appreciated


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Madam moral I am a big elm fan if I see a elm I have to check it out.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

I try to look around the Cottonwoods


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

santa shroom said:


> I try to look around the Cottonwoods


Yes cottonwoods can produce great numbers.


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks guys.. 
In norman, ok looking forward to it


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

I've done decent in cedars too in OK and AR


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Went and looked around a little this past weekend while fixing some fence but as expected didn’t see any, getting close though seen some Bradford pears in full bloom around Ada so probably 2 weeks or so till the red buds. I’ve been interested in searching for chanterelles but wasn’t never sure about timing and such wasn’t even sure we had then but I’m definitely gonna give them a try around late May and June though so thanks for that!! 

I’ve also done pretty good the past few years around bois d arcs, they tend to be a brighter orange yellow but taste seems to be the same


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Love your pic, Nate. All in a day's work! And what a great day that was from the looks of it!


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

okie shroom hunter said:


> I've also done pretty good the past few years around bois d arcs, they tend to be a brighter orange yellow but taste seems to be the same


I have never heard of morels pairing with Bois D'Arcs before! They're such an easy tree to identify, but I have always completely ignored them. Anyone else hunt these trees? Very intrigued!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

This should get ya going for the season!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

benthegrate said:


> I have never heard of morels pairing with Bois D'Arcs before! They're such an easy tree to identify, but I have always completely ignored them. Anyone else hunt these trees? Very intrigued!


It could be that there just using the other tree roots from the other more suitable trees in the area then coming up under the bois d arcs where the leaf litter seems to be less, I’m not sure. They’re a tree that I’ve found is worth the time to check out imo
I’ll post some pics of some growing under and around them Friday so y’all can kinda see and get an idea for yourselves and see what y’all think

And don’t know if that pic gets me excited about going josh or bummed that I’ve gotta still wait a few more weeks


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

2-3 weeks *if* it ever rains again...Every forecast cycle I look at is depressing. This and next Saturday have a low pressure system coming off the Rockies but the timing and, especially, the exact location is uncertain. The very dry hauling winds early this week were not welcome as these managed to dry out the top soil (1/4 inch) of many open areas, even with a thin layer of leaves.
I just hope that our neck of the woods will receive the 0.4-0.5 inch it needs on time for the fruits of the sclerotia to mature instead of prematurely impeding their growth.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I see the receipt says Norman. Are those from Norma or farther South. I would guess at least 2 weeks plus before itty bittys here. Our red buds still look dead and the bradford pears haven't even started.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

nate said:


> View attachment 3763
> View attachment 3763


Nice first finds in Oklahoma!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

These are morel embryos - they can remain in this stage for several weeks. I have a technical book about morels that illustrates the growth stage of several Morchella species. Nature here does not show any signs that the time is right so I will save myself some tick bites  - it appears more so now that the end of March could be more active (rainwise). Lets hope so !


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Won't be wasting any gas here till the red buds are right. Just no good reason to go till then. Lot of times that will be after April 1st in North Central OK.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

Nate, where in norman did you find this?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I would hate to be the turkey or deer you were shooting at Nate, if you can find that tiny little thing I would guess you don't miss much. One time when I was a kid my brother and I filled a cup with some of those little things not realizing they might get bigger. Had better eyes at 10. You guys dry?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks kb and yes, we are definitely dry.


----------



## Daxcat (Mar 12, 2018)

I've never hunted morels before, but I've always wanted to. This January I bought 10 acres of wooded land in Sand Springs (right next to around 400 hundred vacant acres) and I have been mildly obsessed with researching as much as I can before the time comes to start looking. I've been following this thread for about a month now, and all of the info on here has been so helpful, especially for someone who wasn't born in Oklahoma. Thank you to everyone on here for sharing what you know!


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

kb said:


> I would hate to be the turkey or deer you were shooting at Nate, if you can find that tiny little thing I would guess you don't miss much. One time when I was a kid my brother and I filled a cup with some of those little things not realizing they might get bigger. Had better eyes at 10. You guys dry?


KB, did you see the 2 reports from Southern MO.? One in McDonald and 1 in Barry County.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

madam_morel said:


> Nate, where in norman did you find this?


 Do you really expect an answer?!!!!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Daxcat said:


> I've never hunted morels before, but I've always wanted to. This January I bought 10 acres of wooded land in Sand Springs (right next to around 400 hundred vacant acres) and I have been mildly obsessed with researching as much as I can before the time comes to start looking. I've been following this thread for about a month now, and all of the info on here has been so helpful, especially for someone who wasn't born in Oklahoma. Thank you to everyone on here for sharing what you know!


I live near Sand Springs too if you need help hunting those 400 acres


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

sustainable forager said:


> Do you really expect an answer?!!!!


Neil, I think he did......


----------



## phatlead (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello fellow foragers! Looking forward to the hunt this year. I'm heading down to SE Oklahoma later this week and will try to squeeze in some walks in the woods. Will report back if there is any interesting finds.....


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

madam_morel said:


> Nate, where in norman did you find this?


go west of Norman I here report every year of some of the first ones being found that way.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

dirty dog, i saw something about some way down south. I am up almost in Iowa but will get somewhere south when I decide wear the best places to go are. All the rain seems to be moving east and missing Ok. Kan. and W. Mo. a lot.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

sustainable forager said:


> Do you really expect an answer?!!!!


around Dallas lol


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

morchellica said:


> I live near Sand Springs too if you need help hunting those 400 acres


I live in Sand Springs if you need some help. LOL


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Daxcat said:


> I've never hunted morels before, but I've always wanted to. This January I bought 10 acres of wooded land in Sand Springs (right next to around 400 hundred vacant acres) and I have been mildly obsessed with researching as much as I can before the time comes to start looking. I've been following this thread for about a month now, and all of the info on here has been so helpful, especially for someone who wasn't born in Oklahoma. Thank you to everyone on here for sharing what you know!


I live on Shell Lake and would love to help you hunt those 400 acres


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

madam_morel said:


> Sigh.... i meant North, East , South, West. Obviously i wasn't expecting an exact location....


It just gets asked ALOT and as you know morels are already hard enough to find so nobody wants to say


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

madam_morel said:


> Sigh.... i meant North, East , South, West. Obviously i wasn't expecting an exact location....


South about 200 miles or so.


----------



## bee dude (Apr 4, 2017)

I am also in Sand Springs, down the hill from shell creek lake by the creek. I'm a local beekeeper and fairly new to morel hunting(4 years)and I really enjoy it. I've been watching this thread for a few years and would like to thank everyone for sharing there knowledge on morels. I would also be interested in checking out the 400 acres for mushrooms.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Heck I might as well throw my hat in the ring for the 400 acres too.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha, yall are funny. Sapworm is always so skeptical. I thought it was hilarious someone asked where in Norman I found them. Most people wont give up a town name of their mushroom spot much less any more precise location. A lot dont even like giving the county. Also I never said that they were found in Norman. That was just a lunch receipt mostly for the date purposes because otherwise instead of wondering where I found them everybody would be questioning the integrity of my post and if they were from this year....blah blah blah blah blah. We've been through that before over and over again. Anyways it was about 25-50 miles south of Norman. I havent even bothered going back out again, mostly because of work schedule, but also because I know even that early spot with the babies wont be ready to pick til around Friday or so. My other spots will probably be at least a week behind that.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I know all the spots in and within a 20 mile radius from Norman, lol and I can tell you that we are a good 2-2.5 weeks away at least. Save yourselves tick bites and inadvertently stepping over morel embryos which could be hidden under the leaf litter. Recall that the OK Mesonet soil temperature measurements are based on plots that are exposed to the sun [we have one here at the Weather Center and I have visited many sites]. The "vegetated soil" just has a thin layer of grass on top of it [fully exposed]. In the woods one has to account for the shade from trees and the insulation from thick leaf litter (not mentioning terrain + wetter soil). Thus, most spots in the woods likely have soil temps that are at least a good 10-15 degree cooler than what is presented in the Mesonet maps. Next week looks more active rain-wise...Thou shall see.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> I know all the spots in and within a 20 mile radius from Norman, lol and I can tell you that we are a good 2-2.5 weeks away at least. Save yourselves tick bites and inadvertently stepping over morel embryos which could be hidden under the leaf litter. Recall that the OK Mesonet soil temperature measurements are based on plots that are exposed to the sun [we have one here at the Weather Center and I have visited many sites]. The "vegetated soil" just has a thin layer of grass on top of it [fully exposed]. In the woods one has to account for the shade from trees and the insulation from thick leaf litter (not mentioning terrain + wetter soil). Thus, most spots in the woods likely have soil temps that are at least a good 10-15 degree cooler than what is presented in the Mesonet maps. Next week looks more active rain-wise...Thou shall see.


Very well said won’t be awhile till they really get goinf


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

nate said:


> Haha, yall are funny. Sapworm is always so skeptical. I thought it was hilarious someone asked where in Norman I found them. Most people wont give up a town name of their mushroom spot much less any more precise location. A lot dont even like giving the county. Also I never said that they were found in Norman. That was just a lunch receipt mostly for the date purposes because otherwise instead of wondering where I found them everybody would be questioning the integrity of my post and if they were from this year....blah blah blah blah blah. We've been through that before over and over again. Anyways it was about 25-50 miles south of Norman. I havent even bothered going back out again, mostly because of work schedule, but also because I know even that early spot with the babies wont be ready to pick til around Friday or so. My other spots will probably be at least a week behind that.


Sapworm is no dummy. He waits till redbuds bloom.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

santa shroom said:


> I live in Sand Springs if you need some help. LOL


Hey Santa Shroom! I wouldn’t mind joining forces on some hunts, don’t really have any hunting buddies nearby.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Look at the TX board and see all the morels they are already finding...........not!! Sapworm is skeptical.


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey friends!! Good to be back with y’all, for year 6!!!!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> Look at the TX board and see all the morels they are already finding...........not!! Sapworm is skeptical.


 sapworm is smart!


----------



## bee dude (Apr 4, 2017)

cold Shiitake's are starting to coming up now. but not near as many because it is still so dry !


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah Sapworm, if no shrooms have been found at all that we know of in Texas how come you keep suggestioning my Oklahoma Morels are from Texas or Dallas or Florida or however far south you think I traveled after work? I cant help it your nearly in Kansas. And no one worry... I didnt waste my gas on my 1 lone mushroom hunt this year. The kids were dying to hit the woods, shrooms or no shrooms, so I thought it was about the cheapest bargain for getting them out and spending time with them.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I just follow the simple Fundamental Shroom Equation: No Rain --> No Morels; and this regardless of what Ms Redbud might say


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

There is always morels no matter the rain. Just the rain makes it better. I will agree that if we don't get some rain it's not going to be fantastic this year. I Will still find enough to eat I am sure!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> There is always morels no matter the rain. Just the rain makes it better. I will agree that if we don't get some rain it's not going to be fantastic this year. I Will still find enough to eat I am sure!


This is because moist soils can actually subsist up to 4 weeks in very specific spots (e.g., east facing slopes, covered by a thick cedar patch and/or thick leaf litter]. Also, because morels are hollow, they are more resistant to drought spells. Occasionally I even find old specimens that are perfectly dehydrated !


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I just hope it turns out to be a decent year. I will take another like last year, it was better then nothing.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

nate said:


> Yeah Sapworm, if no shrooms have been found at all that we know of in Texas how come you keep suggestioning my Oklahoma Morels are from Texas or Dallas or Florida or however far south you think I traveled after work? I cant help it your nearly in Kansas. And no one worry... I didnt waste my gas on my 1 lone mushroom hunt this year. The kids were dying to hit the woods, shrooms or no shrooms, so I thought it was about the cheapest bargain for getting them out and spending time with them.


just call me skeptical


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

nate said:


> Yeah Sapworm, if no shrooms have been found at all that we know of in Texas how come you keep suggestioning my Oklahoma Morels are from Texas or Dallas or Florida or however far south you think I traveled after work? I cant help it your nearly in Kansas. And no one worry... I didnt waste my gas on my 1 lone mushroom hunt this year. The kids were dying to hit the woods, shrooms or no shrooms, so I thought it was about the cheapest bargain for getting them out and spending time with them.


20
18
DNance said: ↑
All right fellow foragers. North Texas hunter relocated to San Antonio 3 years ago and getting the itch. I’ve only had 1 really successful season down south but I know the spots in Collin Grayson and Cook county. If your a northern hunter with viable hill country spots let’s do some info swapping to help us both. Hit me up. If you don’t have any southern info I’m still game to trek the woods up north when I make the journey so I’ll let you know when I’m taking the 35 north trek and I’m always willing to share info but bring your spots as well. Good luck to everyone this year!!!!
Hey Derek, its Nate. If you are ever in north texas and dont mind I would love to go with you. I always drive down from Oklahoma once or twice a year trying ro find that illusive Texas Morel. I have found a lot of spots where they are not... I have only found a couple in 2 spots.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Hahaha, well if I ever get time to drive down to Texas amd look. I will most certainly be ppsting them on yhe Texas message board. I still would have been the first one in the midwest to find any... so there was no reason for me to change the state of where I found them. Keep stirring the pot. Some people like drama. I just thought most people would be like me and want to know when Morels are out in Oklahoma. When I'm too busy to look I keep my eyes on the board. I hope to see someone find some so I can try to break away and look for myself.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Everybody knows that the little baby was no where near Norman. No big deal.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

sapworm7979 said:


> Everybody knows that the little baby was no where near Norman. No big deal.


Sapworm, you think he found a morel in Texas, but used a receipt from Oklahoma to fool everyone into thinking he found it here??? Why???What about that makes sense to you??? Please contribute constructive things to this board bc this is getting old


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

morchellica said:


> Sapworm, you think he found a morel in Texas, but used a receipt from Oklahoma to fool everyone into thinking he found it here??? Why???What about that makes sense to you??? Please contribute constructive things to this board bc this is getting old


Agreed


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey VC ! Glad to have you back  - How was your season last year I wonder ?


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

hahahahhaha Not buying it. Nope not an Oklahoma find. See this crap every year.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Well you know what I see every year? I see jealous little haters who like running their mouths more than their feet. It takes a lot to aggravate me, but you should know by now that you don't just call a man a liar without proof. Especially when it has nothing to do with you. Keep your nose in your own business and keep my name out your mouth. You're just a close minded old man...." Well, it can only happen the way I thank it did".... Instead of complimenting someone for a job well done, you get jealous and criticize people.You should take notes, see I went out of my way to be a good person and give you a compliment about your fish pic even though it didn't really impress me. I seriously doubt it was anywhere near 70 pounds either!! If you want to see a real 70 pounder look at my avatar. That's an 85.2 pounder that I set the national handfishing record with. So if you can't show someone common courtesy or have any manners than neither will I. I have a lot more integrity than you can ever hope to have, especially in the Morel world. So if you don't believe something I say thats fine. I could care less... but keep it to yourself. THANKS.

P.S. Don't be coming back with all that I aint jealous bullshit! That's what all the jealous haters say. The people who aren't jealous are the ones who weren't running their mouths. It's too late to jump on that train.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

It wouldnt seem like shroomin season without a little drama  I see it’s been a few days but good gob Nate! I haven’t even got the chance to go and look around any yet, hopefully next week I’ll get a chance to go!


----------



## shroommaster (Mar 30, 2013)

nate said:


> Well you know what I see every year? I see jealous little haters who like running their mouths more than their feet. It takes a lot to aggravate me, but you should know by now that you don't just call a man a liar without proof. Especially when it has nothing to do with you. Keep your nose in your own business and keep my name out your mouth. You're just a close minded old man...." Well, it can only happen the way I thank it did".... Instead of complimenting someone for a job well done, you get jealous and criticize people.You should take notes, see I went out of my way to be a good person and give you a compliment about your fish pic even though it didn't really impress me. I seriously doubt it was anywhere near 70 pounds either!! If you want to see a real 70 pounder look at my avatar. That's an 85.2 pounder that I set the national handfishing record with. So if you can't show someone common courtesy or have any manners than neither will I. I have a lot more integrity than you can ever hope to have, especially in the Morel world. So if you don't believe something I say thats fine. I could care less... but keep it to yourself. THANKS.
> 
> P.S. Don't be coming back with all that I aint jealous bullshit! That's what all the jealous haters say. The people who aren't jealous are the ones who weren't running their mouths. It's too late to jump on that train.


Well Nate another year of folks squabbling of who finds the first and the most and the biggest. I signed up for this site to gain some knowledge of where and when those yummy morels are growing. All who come to this site should try to be as honest as their personality allows them to be but like alot that is on the web we have folks who have nothing better to do than to mislead. So folks what you read here you should take with a grain of salt. And to all those who come to this site looking for spots to hunt you’re wasting your time as we have spent many many years hoofing it through the woods and if you ever learn anything about morel hunter our honey holes are sacred and only an idiot would give them up. Good luck ya’ll. We need rain if not I’ll be looking in the creek bottoms this weekend. Not expecting much usually here in NE OK usually find them 1st 1/2 if April


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

If any "TROLLS" show up, please shoot me a note and they will be gone !


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nate I believe you found them in Oklahoma. I don' really know you personally but have heard enough others that have known you. You do find a lot of mushrooms and you will do what ever it takes to be first that's a fact. But just like you going to Texas to catch fish to put in the noodlen tournament's that's put a bad taste in people' mouth, me personally I don't care I would do the same but being first don't mean that much to me. Now you can say that I don't know you and I lie well there is a ton of people who say other wise. There will always be people who talk shit but when most people say things that aren't that great then it starts to look truthfully. Again I do believe you found the shrooms in Oklahoma. But know that you would have went out of state to find one first if you would of had to.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey Nate, looks as if you found a couple of early birds. Congrats.. Don't worry bout this stupid ass crap just stay with the flow and hit the ignore button. Oh yeah, can you make it rain? LOL


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I already read that you hunt in TX then say you don't. Don't start with the fish deal either. I know all about the cheating that goes on in those contests.That is why the game dept despises them so much. I catch plenty of fish and find plenty of morels and know the seasons for each. I could care less about a who finds a little bity. Still not believing it came form OK. Same as the fish coming out of state for the contest. I have seen the cheating firsthand and it is pretty sad. Not only are adults cheating they are including and encouraging their kids to cheat.


----------



## Daxcat (Mar 12, 2018)

morchellica said:


> I live near Sand Springs too if you need help hunting those 400 acres





santa shroom said:


> I live on Shell Lake and would love to help you hunt those 400 acres





bee dude said:


> I am also in Sand Springs, down the hill from shell creek lake by the creek. I'm a local beekeeper and fairly new to morel hunting(4 years)and I really enjoy it. I've been watching this thread for a few years and would like to thank everyone for sharing there knowledge on morels. I would also be interested in checking out the 400 acres for mushrooms.





yocham85 said:


> Heck I might as well throw my hat in the ring for the 400 acres too.


I actually love this idea. I saw in Arkansas they have a mycology society that gets together to hunt mushrooms throughout the year, and I thought that sounded like so much fun! So, I looked for one in Oklahoma. We don't have one. I was so disappointed! Don't get me wrong, I love being by my lonesome foraging in the woods as much as anyone, there's nothing better, but it's also nice doing it with other people who it enjoy it as much as you do, too. Especially if we are all relatively close to each other. Let's do this. I'd love to meet all of you. We could plan a day as a group. Bee dude, I actually bought the land for the main purpose of having bees, so I was really excited hearing that you do. I'm new to it so I'd love to have someone so nearby who does it. I have three swarm traps on the land now that a couple of local beekeepers put on there. I brew my own mead, and so being able to have honey from my own bees is what I'm wanting. Morchellica, I think the fact that you get to go to Alaska to hunt morels is so cool. I'd love to hear about it. It would be great to meet yocham and santa shroom also.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not going to keep arguing and explain myself to Sapworm or anyone else, but I will say this one time. I never said thay I have never looked in Texas. I have a total of about 5 times in about 4 years. On 3 of those it was because I was on a fishing trip in early March. I dont know how the topic of bringing fish from Texas got brought into this. It used to not even be against tournament rules to bring a fish from anywhere. I have way more fishing holes in OK where I run my guide service out of than in TX. I do noodle for Texas only Tourneys in Texas. I have noodled in Mississippi noodling Tournaments even, but the people who try to say others are cheating without evidence or anything is ridiculous. It is just like haters in Morel hunting. At the big money contest they have polygraphs to ensure the integrity of the tournament and I have always gladly taken and passed those. Another thing people love to do is start adding random accusations to detour the listener. I don't even know why yall would be bringing that up on a Morel board. Also I dont see how it should be hard to believe Morels are out in OK. They were out ealrier the past 2 seasons alone and the first finds of the year were larger then the ones I found. Anyways I'm good. I'm done talking about both issues. Red buds have been out for 2 days here around Shawnee and Tecumseh. According to some that means head to the woods. Maybe just the red buds came out this year early without the Morels. I'm sure if I was to tell Sapworm our Bradford Pears are bright white and in full bloom right now he would say... nope not in Oklahoma...


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I personally know some of those cheating in the contests. So yeah I do have proof and do know what I am talking about. I fish for fun not to brag about it.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, that explains your gravatar. You sure look awfully proud of that fish, and sure want everyone to see. You sure do like hearing yourself talk for someone who doesnt like to brag. Also thats what I have noticed from past tourneys. The people who run their mouths about the winners cheating are the people who cheat, and/or their buddies cheat. In their little minds they cant comprehend how someone could beat them when they are trying/cheating so hard. So instead of learning from a more experienced person, they assume they must be cheaters to beat a cheater and start running their mouths. I only have every known of about 3 people who have got busted for cheating and they were those finger pointers themselves. It all make since now. Sapworm cant keep up no matter how hard he cheats so he goes to pointing that finger


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

nate said:


> Yeah, that explains your gravatar. You sure look awfully proud of that fish, and sure want everone to see. You sure do like hearing yourself talk for someone who doesnt like to brag. Also thats what I have noticed from past tourneys. The people who run their mouths about the winners cheating are the people who cheat, and/or their buddies cheat. In their little minds they cant comprehend how someone could beat them when they are trying/cheating so hard. So instead of learning from a more experienced person, they assume they must be cheaters to beat a cheater and start running their mouths. I only have every known of about 3 people who have got busted for cheating and they were those finger pointers themselves. It all make since now. Sapworm cant keep up no matter how hard he cheats so he goes to pointing that finger


Sapworm has no use for contests and does not enter so he don't cheat. He always has morels to eat fish to eat turkey and deer as well. I thinks sapworm has hit a nerve.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

So what’s the deal with the Texas cats they bigger??


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

okie shroom hunter said:


> So what’s the deal with the Texas cats they bigger??


Water warms faster than OK. Fish spawn ahead of OK fish.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

nate said:


> Yeah, that explains your gravatar. You sure look awfully proud of that fish, and sure want everone to see. You sure do like hearing yourself talk for someone who doesnt like to brag. Also thats what I have noticed from past tourneys. The people who run their mouths about the winners cheating are the people who cheat, and/or their buddies cheat. In their little minds they cant comprehend how someone could beat them when they are trying/cheating so hard. So instead of learning from a more experienced person, they assume they must be cheaters to beat a cheater and start running their mouths. I only have every known of about 3 people who have got busted for cheating and they were those finger pointers themselves. It all make since now. Sapworm cant keep up no matter how hard he cheats so he goes to pointing that finger


All I know is Nate is the only one of you 2 I have seen on TV noodling, and that he has a nickname of bath tub boy cause he filled a bath tub with morels years ago. I know many several people that know Nate personally who have seen large amounts of morels he has picked and bought from him in big surplus years. I think he is a school teacher, basketball coach and all around good guy from what I have been told. I know you didn't ask for my 2 cents but you got it anyways.....I find morels weeks before most people in my area simply because I am stupid enough to go look when it "feels" right to me and that is generally 2 weeks before anyone else, only difference is I never post morel pics online. If you want to know if I am picking you can easily tell by not seeing any chatter from me on any of these boards.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

"How big a boy are ya?"


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Very good Sapworm...Nate thought Nate made it obvious that Sapworm hit a nerve. Right after Sapworm called Nate a liar withought reason. Nate let Sapworm hint around and joke while Nate kept ignoring Sapworm..but then since no one called Sapworm out, Sapworm kept getting bolder and running off at the mouth til Sapworm crossed the line. I'm done with this board for a while. Yall can have all your fun without me. PEACE!!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

nate said:


> Very good Sapworm...Nate thought Nate made it obvious that Sapworm hit a nerve. Right after Sapworm called Nate a liar withought reason. Nate let Sapworm hint around and joke while Nate kept ignoring Sapworm..but then since no one called Sapworm out, Sapworm kept getting bolder and running off at the mouth til Sapworm crossed the line. I'm done with this board for a while. Yall can have all your fun without me. PEACE!!


I’m sorry but it’s crap that one person on this board is making it less enjoyable for a positive, contributing member. Admins, if you are reading this, I vote sapworm out. This is no place for negativity.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

New to posting not new to forum just made a account to vote sapworm out nobody wants to listen to someone that speaks in third person. Nate don't let some dipshit get to you from what I've seen on here your about the first one every year to find some and as for sapworm stop referring to yourself in third person it makes you look like a complete dip shit. Oh and red buds are blooming in northeast Oklahoma.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Wrong guy is leaving. Way to go peckerhead.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

nate said:


> Very good Sapworm...Nate thought Nate made it obvious that Sapworm hit a nerve. Right after Sapworm called Nate a liar withought reason. Nate let Sapworm hint around and joke while Nate kept ignoring Sapworm..but then since no one called Sapworm out, Sapworm kept getting bolder and running off at the mouth til Sapworm crossed the line. I'm done with this board for a while. Yall can have all your fun without me. PEACE!!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

There are always some real early ones somewhere, in my opinion. I walk a lot of timber in the months before every season and if you look in the right spots there are in rare times a few tiny ones there way before the real season begins. It tells me I need to go south from there a couple hundred miles if I want to really pick something. the red buds and lilacs, dandy lions and other stuff are great on when to fill a box though. Hope the entire Midwest gets some rain!


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

kb said:


> There are always some real early ones somewhere, in my opinion. I walk a lot of timber in the months before every season and if you look in the right spots there are in rare times a few tiny ones there way before the real season begins. It tells me I need to go south from there a couple hundred miles if I want to really pick something. the red buds and lilacs, dandy lions and other stuff are great on when to fill a box though. Hope the entire Midwest gets some rain!


Agreed KB. the rare micro climate is always somewhere around when we are this close. Obviously in a river bottom is going to be the most likely place for said micro climate due to the sandy soil and the large trees that inevitably fall during the winter creating a fresh burst of incoming sunlight in said area. Also would tend to agree about all the usual indicators that to me do indeed happen when a full on flush is happening not the begginon the season. When lilacs agree in full bloom I will have already been picking for at least a week if not more.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The latest guidance for rainfall from all ensemble-models are increasingly promising: End of March-Early April appears to hold a solid wetter/cooler pattern for OK. Tomorrow, the Central and Eastern part of the State will likely receive amounts ranging between 0.1 and 0.5 in on average (with higher isolated amounts underneath storms). Given that the soil temps have been on the cool side this Late Feb- early March; this would mean that the Spring rains will arrive in the nick of time - if this holds we will have a bumper crop - Come on rain !!


----------



## tonsoffungus (Feb 29, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> The latest guidance for rainfall from all ensemble-models are increasingly promising: End of March-Early April appears to hold a solid wetter/cooler pattern for OK. Tomorrow, the Central and Eastern part of the State will likely receive amounts ranging between 0.1 and 0.5 in on average (with higher isolated amounts underneath storms). Given that the soil temps have been on the cool side this Late Feb- early March; this would mean that the Spring rains will arrive in the nick of time - if this holds we will have a bumper crop - Come on rain !!


Love your weather updates...thanks, iwon!


----------



## djkernelpanic (Mar 5, 2017)

nate said:


> Very good Sapworm...Nate thought Nate made it obvious that Sapworm hit a nerve. Right after Sapworm called Nate a liar withought reason. Nate let Sapworm hint around and joke while Nate kept ignoring Sapworm..but then since no one called Sapworm out, Sapworm kept getting bolder and running off at the mouth til Sapworm crossed the line. I'm done with this board for a while. Yall can have all your fun without me. PEACE!!


We have regressed to third person? Djkernelpanic does not like this. He will be stuck in third person all day.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

Anyone headed out today to do some checking?


----------



## Llong (Mar 17, 2018)

I had no luck today in locations that have been good to me in the past.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

jim33 said:


> Wrong guy is leaving. Way to go peckerhead.[/QUO
> To bad, he may return. and nadda out of crapworm since...


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

No worries dogcrap I am still here and will find Morels again this year.


----------



## bee dude (Apr 4, 2017)

Daxcat said:


> I actually love this idea. I saw in Arkansas they have a mycology society that gets together to hunt mushrooms throughout the year, and I thought that sounded like so much fun! So, I looked for one in Oklahoma. We don't have one. I was so disappointed! Don't get me wrong, I love being by my lonesome foraging in the woods as much as anyone, there's nothing better, but it's also nice doing it with other people who it enjoy it as much as you do, too. Especially if we are all relatively close to each other. Let's do this. I'd love to meet all of you. We could plan a day as a group. Bee dude, I actually bought the land for the main purpose of having bees, so I was really excited hearing that you do. I'm new to it so I'd love to have someone so nearby who does it. I have three swarm traps on the land now that a couple of local beekeepers put on there. I brew my own mead, and so being able to have honey from my own bees is what I'm wanting. Morchellica, I think the fact that you get to go to Alaska to hunt morels is so cool. I'd love to hear about it. It would be great to meet yocham and santa shroom also.


I'm in! who could pass up a day of shroom huntin and talking bees.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> No worries dogcrap I am still here and will find Morels again this year.


Yes you are and aren't we blessed for it. You like stirring the pot don't ya. Well you are getting the attention you want you are just not smart enough to realize it is bad attention.
Enjoy yourself sir.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

bee dude said:


> I'm in! who could pass up a day of shroom huntin and talking bees.


Bees are awesome, we need them more than some people know


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

bee dude said:


> I'm in! who could pass up a day of shroom huntin and talking bees.


how are your bees doing bee dude? I am seeing a lot of drone, may wait till thing green up a little more and try to do some splits. I also put some swarm traps out yesterday. There is a lot more feral hives then people realze.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

bee dude said:


> I'm in! who could pass up a day of shroom huntin and talking bees.


I’m really interested in your mushroom farming! I inoculated about 50 logs this winter with shiitake and lions mane.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> Yes you are and aren't we blessed for it. You like stirring the pot don't ya. Well you are getting the attention you want you are just not smart enough to realize it is bad attention.
> Enjoy yourself sir.


lol


----------



## bee dude (Apr 4, 2017)

yocham85 said:


> how are your bees doing bee dude? I am seeing a lot of drone, may wait till thing green up a little more and try to do some splits. I also put some swarm traps out yesterday. There is a lot more feral hives then people realze.


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

What do the false morels tell you? Is that any indication that the true morels should be growing?


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

Growing soon**(


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Reds usually are first. Looks like SW OK is getting some rain. More sun more rain and less wind will help get them going. After that the Redbuds will let you know when you will need a sack.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

Why no third person speaking sapworm?


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ha ha.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I hear thunder outside. Pretty sure we are going to get wet.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Haven’t got to go out and look any yet may still try tonight if I get back quick enough but the red buds are in bloom down here with the Bradford’s having leaves and blooms mixed, also got a little rain so that should help

Edit- I like being able to upload pics directly good job jack starting to like this new site setup
And Thanks for the weather updates iwon, really appreciate then


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Central OK got rainscrewed beautifully. There may be lingering chances for storms associated with the dryline/cold front tonight, but I am not too hopeful. Next weekend/early next week looks quite active, so not all hopes are lost in the OKC area. Soil temps have been so far quite similar to 2013, year during which I found my first morel batches only on April 10th. That year, OKC got good soaking rains on April 2-3 - which got the season going until almost mid May (as temps rarely soared into the 80's). Hopefully, this year will mirror 2013.


----------



## bee dude (Apr 4, 2017)

The bees are doing well. I've already split one hive. The bees are what got me into mushrooms. I've been growing King Stropharia and Shiitakes for a couple years. I also started Lions Mane and Black Poplar but they didn't take(I didnt water enough!). My new ones this year are a warm variety of Shiitakes, Tiger Sawgill, Blewits, and Blue Oysters.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

bee dude said:


> The bees are doing well. I've already split one hive. The bees are what got me into mushrooms. I've been growing King Stropharia and Shiitakes for a couple years. I also started Lions Mane and Black Poplar but they didn't take(I didnt water enough!). My new ones this year are a warm variety of Shiitakes, Tiger Sawgill, Blewits, and Blue Oysters.


Where do you get your spawn if you don’t mind me asking? I was planning on doing about 50 shiitake logs next month,
I’ve been planning on getting some bees but that’s still a year or so away

Edit- P.S read back a few pages and if some of y’all end up meeting together up near sand springs give me a holler I’d be interested, been thinking the past few years I’d be neat to meet some of y’all in person


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I saw my first redbuds starting to bud out yesterday. It’s almost that time.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

okie shroom hunter said:


> Where do you get your spawn if you don’t mind me asking? I was planning on doing about 50 shiitake logs next month,
> I’ve been planning on getting some bees but that’s still a year or so away
> 
> Edit- P.S read back a few pages and if some of y’all end up meeting together up near sand springs give me a holler I’d be interested, been thinking the past few years I’d be neat to meet some of y’all in person


Probably not asking me but I’ve had luck with field and forest. Just cut your trees really soon bc they are about to bud out and it will be too late


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

bee dude said:


> The bees are doing well. I've already split one hive. The bees are what got me into mushrooms. I've been growing King Stropharia and Shiitakes for a couple years. I also started Lions Mane and Black Poplar but they didn't take(I didnt water enough!). My new ones this year are a warm variety of Shiitakes, Tiger Sawgill, Blewits, and Blue Oysters.


Count me in on the hunt. Bee Dude, do you know anyone named Darla


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

We are still a good 10 days away from the start of the season here in the OKC area. The latest CPC outlook looks really encouraging and supported by recent model runs - if this does not materialize I am afraid that the season in the OKC-Norman area will be seriously compromised.


----------



## bee dude (Apr 4, 2017)

santa shroom said:


> Count me in on the hunt. Bee Dude, do you know anyone named Darla


No Darla that I can think of. 

Okie Shroom Hunter, I've tried spawn from Mushroom Mountain and Fungi Perfecti. Both seem good but MM has better prices.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Morchellica thanks hadn’t heard of that one I’ll check then out and we cut down a whole bunch of trees since December till last month so thought those might be ok to use ??

Bee dude thanks I haven’t known of anyone who has bought from them so didn’t know quality wise if there was difference


----------



## Cap Master (Mar 12, 2018)

I made an account to get tips for mushroom hunting, instead I only found douches being dicks to everyone. Stay off the site if you don’t intend on helping or just want to be a asshole


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

There have always been


iwonagain said:


> We are still a good 10 days away from the start of the season here in the OKC area. The latest CPC outlook looks really encouraging and supported by recent model runs - if this does not materialize I am afraid that the season in the OKC-Norman area will be seriously compromised.


Agree at least ten days. Red bud here still look dead and we are right behind Norman and OKC by just a few days on average.I have seen a few reports of some in the Southern OK and North TX area. Rain would be nice.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

What county are you in sapworm? I know you’ve said before but I couldn’t remember


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Kay


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

Anyone else seeing the reports as far north as Ohio I just can't believe that they would have finds before most of us in Oklahoma.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Central OK got rainscrewed beautifully. There may be lingering chances for storms associated with the dryline/cold front tonight, but I am not too hopeful. Next weekend/early next week looks quite active, so not all hopes are lost in the OKC area. Soil temps have been so far quite similar to 2013, year during which I found my first morel batches only on April 10th. That year, OKC got good soaking rains on April 2-3 - which got the season going until almost mid May (as temps rarely soared into the 80's). Hopefully, this year will mirror 2013.





Deere Man said:


> Anyone else seeing the reports as far north as Ohio I just can't believe that they would have finds before most of us in Oklahoma.


yes they are popping up there but very very little most blacks


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

I have not seen the Ohio reports . . . where did you see them? I checked the OH forum and didn't see anything except the "animal" find with the cut bottom . . . ?? Also checked some other mushroom and outdoor sites? Nada for an OH report???


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

morelsxs said:


> I have not seen the Ohio reports . . . where did you see them? I checked the OH forum and didn't see anything except the "animal" find with the cut bottom . . . ?? Also checked some other mushroom and outdoor sites? Nada for an OH report???


I haven’t seen that either but I’ve seen people on here find black morels and not all the snow is even melted


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

morelsxs said:


> I have not seen the Ohio reports . . . where did you see them? I checked the OH forum and didn't see anything except the "animal" find with the cut bottom . . . ?? Also checked some other mushroom and outdoor sites? Nada for an OH report???


It's on a Facebook morel report


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Deere Man said:


> View attachment 3922
> 
> It's on a Facebook morel report


Saw that too


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

If it is on the internet it has to be true.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! Keeping me sane over here in PA. ;- )


----------



## bee dude (Apr 4, 2017)

Redbuds are blooming in Tulsa. I saw at least a dozen yesterday on my way home.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> If it is on the internet it has to be true.


Yes sapworm since anyone who finds a morel before you do is liar apparently. You need to go check out that Facebook site and tell all them they are full of crap to like you did with Nate.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Deere boy someday you will learn everything you read is not as it seems to be. A simple search of Average Ohio soil temps for to day is 36 degrees. So yep just like anywhere else there is always somebody spreading bullshit.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> Deere boy someday you will learn everything you read is not as it seems to be. A simple search of Average Ohio soil temps for to day is 36 degrees. So yep just like anywhere else there is always somebody spreading bullshit.


Never said I believed it sapworm in fact if you'd read my 1st post I said it's hard to believe but I'm just not as quick to call bullshit on everything I see cause I really don't get why people would really give a shit to lie about finding a freaking mushroom I mean come on who gives a shit if they are the first one or not. Also there are such things as micro climates as just looking at soil temp from "THE FREAKING INTERNET" isn't a reliable source so take your own advice and don't believe everything you read. Or do you just get off from only calling people names and shit from behind a screen cause if we were face to face I promise you'd sing a different tune.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Micro climates are a thing and it’s very possible for morels, especially black morels, to leap frog Oklahoma and be found before we are on the board. Most people arent out to decieve.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> Never said I believed it sapworm in fact if you'd read my 1st post I said it's hard to believe but I'm just not as quick to call bullshit on everything I see cause I really don't get why people would really give a shit to lie about finding a freaking mushroom I mean come on who gives a shit if they are the first one or not. Also there are such things as micro climates as just looking at soil temp from "THE FREAKING INTERNET" isn't a reliable source so take your own advice and don't believe everything you read. Or do you just get off from only calling people names and shit from behind a screen cause if we were face to face I promise you'd sing a different tune.


I believe the soil temp maps.They are not up in Ohio. Just another bullshit post. Same thing happens every year in every State. Next thing you know they will be finding chants in March.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

morchellica said:


> Micro climates are a thing and it’s very possible for morels, especially black morels, to leap frog Oklahoma and be found before we are on the board. Most people arent out to decieve.


Thank you I feel the same way.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Anybody noticed all the pics of finds in OK since the 10th of March??


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Only 2 find that I have heard of since the 10th Hughes and Stephens counties.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> Only 2 find that I have heard of since the 10th Hughes and Stephens counties.


Hold on sapworm I'll speak for you. Sapworm says there have been no morels found yet they are all a bunch of liars sapworm sees this year after year. Sapworms redbud trees aren't blooming yet so there for nobody has any finds but what sapworm isn't smart enough to realize is that sapworms damn redbud tree died 2 years ago that's why sapworm hasn't had a any morels since and sapworm just waits all the time for that one tree to bloom. Sapworms favorite things are to wait for sapworms tree to bloom and to piss people on the dang ole internet off.
LOL


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe someday you will find one. I see this is your first year. I have enough stored to last ten years because I am old and wise.


----------



## shroommaster (Mar 30, 2013)

Watching the weather and ifn we get some rain here in NE ok am expecting to be picking in 9-14 days. Good luck guys let’s keep every posted on what’s going on here in the greatest state of Oklahoma!!!!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I bought a red bud tree this weekend that had blooms on it does that count?


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> Maybe someday you will find one. I see this is your first year. I have enough stored to last ten years because I am old and wise.


There you go making assumptions agin this is the 1st year I've posted on here cause you pissed me off when you call people liars so I made an account basically to mess with you. This is most definitely not my 1st year hunting.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Boo damned wooo! I am not bothered by the likes of you. Maybe you will find one this year. Like I said I have enough dried to last ten yrs.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

Deere Man said:


> Hold on sapworm I'll speak for you. Sapworm says there have been no morels found yet they are all a bunch of liars sapworm sees this year after year. Sapworms redbud trees aren't blooming yet so there for nobody has any finds but what sapworm isn't smart enough to realize is that sapworms damn redbud tree died 2 years ago that's why sapworm hasn't had a any morels since and sapworm just waits all the time for that one tree to bloom. Sapworms favorite things are to wait for sapworms tree to bloom and to piss people on the dang ole internet off.
> LOL


Just click on sappy's icon and then click the ignore button, and POOF he is gone!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> Just click on sappy's icon and then click the ignore button, and POOF he is gone!


You know he ain't going to do that.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

*All* long-range numerical guidance now agree (a rare occurrence...) on a major rain event (with potential flooding) sometime between Monday morning and Wednesday PM next week somewhere between OKC and ~300 miles south of DFW. The key will be the placement of what appears to be a stationary front. Wherever that front decides to settle/stall, folks underneath it will be dumped on merrily !. All I ask for is a lousy 0.5 inch; come'on rain !


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> *All* long-range numerical guidance now agree (a rare occurrence...) on a major rain event (with potential flooding) sometime between Monday morning and Wednesday PM next week somewhere between OKC and ~300 miles south of DFW. The key will be the placement of what appears to be a stationary front. Wherever that front decides to settle/stall, folks underneath it will be dumped on merrily !. All I ask for is a lousy 0.5 inch; come'on rain !


Flooding............. I may need to get some little perch ready so I can catch a flathead. Got my baitcasters ready and sinkers poured.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> *All* long-range numerical guidance now agree (a rare occurrence...) on a major rain event (with potential flooding) sometime between Monday morning and Wednesday PM next week somewhere between OKC and ~300 miles south of DFW. The key will be the placement of what appears to be a stationary front. Wherever that front decides to settle/stall, folks underneath it will be dumped on merrily !. All I ask for is a lousy 0.5 inch; come'on rain !


Careful what Ya ask for, Ha Ha
Good luck / Hope you all down there have a prosperous enjoyable loooong season of prime pickin.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> You know he ain't going to do that.


Your right sappy I'm not.I enjoy seeing how wise you are.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

This is the forecast of the ensemble mean total QPE from today's 12Z run from one of the most reliable long-range models valid 00Z next Thu (i.e., Wed PM local time). Central OK shows QPE totals nearing 2.5 inches. Meaning that rainfall totals on the order of 1 inch are probable. Thou shall see how these forecasts evolve but this is certainly a better omen than I could ask for !


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

....and this is the latest QPE forecast (inches) from the 18Z high resolution version of that model valid next Wed 12Z. YASSSS !


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> View attachment 3933
> ....and this is the latest QPE forecast (inches) from the 18Z high resolution version of that model valid next Wed 12Z. YASSSS !


Iwon I think your a better weather man than what everyone gets to see on tv lol thanks for sharing.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Deere Man said:


> Iwon I think your a better weather man than what everyone gets to see on tv lol thanks for sharing.


I second that! Come on rain!!!!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Farmers could use the rain for wheat and pasture for certain.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> Farmers could use the rain for wheat and pasture for certain.


Well thanks for thinking of me sapworm.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

Who are the only people that complain about the weather more than farmers answer mushroom hunters. Sadly I am both my wife is about fed up with my constant gripping about the weather.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

...and magic; tadaaaa; the NWS finally updated their forecast  - they already
issued between 50-80% chance of precip for *next* Mon-Tue (example here for Slaughterville). I don't recall last time I saw this, but they agreed with my analysis. It is indeed quite rare that *all* long-range model guidance reach such an agreement at 6-7-day lead. It simply means that something major is up - now Mother Nature just needs to make sure that the placement of that rain-bearing system does not shift significantly to the north or to the south !


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well might as well see where this post will land me....

Used a 2017 quarter to add to the conspiracy

And thanks for the rain hope iwon, it’s definitely a tad dry


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

okie shroom hunter said:


> Well might as well see where this post will land me....
> 
> Used a 2017 quarter to add to the conspiracy
> 
> ...


Lol Way to go man nice finds not going to ask for a county but south central or north if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

okie shroom hunter said:


> Well might as well see where this post will land me....
> 
> Used a 2017 quarter to add to the conspiracy
> 
> ...


2017 quarter bahahaha! Nice finds!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I don’t mind Deere man i meant to but in my excitement I forgot lol
Pontotoc County and there were 11 that I seen biggest was about 2” - 3” from ground to top, most were still on the smaller side


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

okie shroom hunter said:


> I don’t mind Deere man i meant to but in my excitement I forgot lol
> Pontotoc County and there were 11 that I seen biggest was about 2” - 3” from ground to top, most were still on the smaller side


Very nice


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

okie shroom hunter said:


> Well might as well see where this post will land me....
> 
> Used a 2017 quarter to add to the conspiracy
> 
> ...


Nice finds


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

okie shroom hunter said:


> I don’t mind Deere man i meant to but in my excitement I forgot lol
> Pontotoc County and there were 11 that I seen biggest was about 2” - 3” from ground to top, most were still on the smaller side


Can't blame you there I've been foaming at the mouth looking at them lol. I was checking some wheat this morning and hit a few early spots along the way and all I got was disappointment with the mushrooms and the wheat.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

okie shroom hunter said:


> Well might as well see where this post will land me....
> 
> Used a 2017 quarter to add to the conspiracy
> 
> ...


Good on you Okie ! I see you found those near a creek with sycamores nearby. Despite the proximity to the creek, the soil still looks bone dry. I took a quick look at an early spot in town today while on the way home but did not see any (perhaps because I did not look carefully enough, lol) - the ones in your pics camouflage so well with the leaf litter so I would not be surprised if I walked by some 0.5-inch mini morels. The week-end after next should be the start of prime time; especially if this rain event verifies !


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah iwon it was bone dry except where I found the last few grays they were about the same distance from the creek as the first 3 but on the opposite side by a seep so that probably helped them. All were in close proximity to sycamores and don’t feel bad I walked past and right over a few of them the first time then spotted them on the way back


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice ones Okie, gonna be a little while before I can get to any unless I want to drive a ways. Let's hope you guys get rain and ship it north when done.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice finds. My buddy called to tell me he had heard of people starting to find some. I have looked and I haven't found any yet.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

OSH, cool!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> Just click on sappy's icon and then click the ignore button, and POOF he is gone!


Thank you very much, just done that


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

From what I’ve seen on OK morel report on FB, Carter, Cleveland, Coal, Garvin, Hughes, Lincoln, Pontotoc, and Stephens Co. are all on the board. In two weeks hopefully we’re all ass deep in morels!


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Well that escalated quickly. Anyway, back to the subject at hand. Looks like we are about 1-2 weeks away from seeing if this season will be better than the last two. I’m showing possible rain next week (unless they’ve changed it in the last couple of days) so maybe that will be a nice jump started for the season.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

santa shroom said:


> Thank you very much, just done that


Not sure if he can see our post but I don't think he can. Easy way to rid ourselves of a fool with nothing good to say. Just antagonize others. Weak bullies get their jollies that way. It would really have been funny to see Nate and him face to face, sap would most likely been singing a different tune, Nate don't look like no little sissy boy to me.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

lol I don't give a shit one way or the other if you block me. I already know how where and when to hunt. I know a bullshit story when I see one. Just like they are poppin in OH with 36 degree soil.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice to see a shroom or two in the wild, but i still have chores to do do before i can head up your way, soil temps seem a bit on the cool side and we need rain, save a few for me, thanks to all for the updates, here is a pic from 2017, shroom on


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey Iwon I’ve been meaning to ask you, if I remember correct didn’t you move here from Europe??


> Sapworm - I know a bs story when I see one. Just like they are poppin in OH with 36 degree soil.


Maybe they got cold and popped up to reach the nice warm sun


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

okie shroom hunter said:


> Well might as well see where this post will land me....
> 
> Used a 2017 quarter to add to the conspiracy
> 
> ...


Nice find, from the looks of those I would guess there are many more in the general area. Them are some nice fresh little babies, another day of good sun and I bet all their brothers, sisters, and cousins will be close by. The pic of the single just after the back way shot of the tree must be facing south on the one side as it appears to already be turning yellow.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Okie: Yes, I moved to OK from Switzerland where morels also abound - especially the Rotunda type. There, we have no briars and very few ticks to deal with; not mentioning the nearly infinite availability of land to forage in. In contrast to the US, where most people seem to be possessive and obsessed about their property rights - nearly all the farm land and wood land which is owned back home is fully opened to the public and devoid of fences & intimidating no trespassing signs with gun logos (as it should be). There, of course, folks are educated enough (and well traveled) to know that dumping trash/or stealing would only hurt the community as a whole, not just the land owner. It always boils down to education...


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Gettign better and better !


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Hey Okie: Yes, I moved to OK from Switzerland where morels also abound - especially the Rotunda type. There, we have no briars and very few ticks to deal with; not mentioning the nearly infinite availability of land to forage in. In contrast to the US, where most people seem to be possessive and obsessed about their property rights - nearly all the farm land and wood land which is owned back home is fully opened to the public and devoid of fences & intimidating no trespassing signs with gun logos (as it should be). There, of course, folks are educated enough (and well traveled) to know that dumping trash/or stealing would only hurt the community as a whole, not just the land owner. It always boils down to education...


Iwon speaking as a possessive landowner myself it doesn't boil down to education it boils down to land value if a person has to spend let's say 3k an acre he basically wants to have all the rights to that land. I personally wouldn't want to spend that kind of money on some property that wasn't just for me and my family it's not about people trashing a place out I know there are good people out there but I'm not going to say hey here's 2000 acres come and go as you please just be responsible then what would be left for for the person that paid a lot of money.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think iwon is trying to say that if some one owns land and does nothing with it they shouldn't get up set if some one looks for a few mushrooms, and there is plenty of people who own land and do nothing with it.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Deerman: it is not all about the money, but quality of living: if you fence off an entire state/country etc, then quality of living takes a toll and, by design, everyone will suffer from it. I've traveled enough to know this (i.e., about 100 countries worldwide) . As far as dumping trash goes, yes it boils down to education by sensitizing children at an early age to be more environmental aware and to be respectful of other people's property. If mutual respect reigns, then everyone will benefit from it-the Waldorf Education system, which is based on Humboldt's theory of education in his philosophical essays form the base of this thinking-
May I also add that in terms of Market value, the land in Switzerland is several orders of magnitude more valuable than anywhere in Oklahoma, yet, owners do not object in having their land/forest etc open to the public.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I was curious cause 
I’m planing on going to Switzerland/Austria/Hungary/ Slovakia areas next year seeing that’s where my family’s are from. What time of year do the morels come up over there? May try and look around some while I’m there


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

okie shroom hunter said:


> I was curious cause
> I’m planing on going to Switzerland/Austria/Hungary/ Slovakia areas next year seeing that’s where my family’s are from. What time of year do the morels come up over there? May try and look around some while I’m there


Mushroom picking is almost a religion in eastern European countries. Normally, morels emerge sometime in early-to-mid May and also are associated with ashes and elms along creeks/rivers.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Deerman: it is not all about the money, but quality of living: if you fence off an entire state/country etc, then quality of living takes a toll and, by design, everyone will suffer from it. I've traveled enough to know this (i.e., about 100 countries worldwide) . As far as dumping trash goes, yes it boils down to education by sensitizing children at an early age to be more environmental aware and to be respectful of other people's property. If mutual respect reigns, then everyone will benefit from it-the Waldorf Education system, which is based on Humboldt's theory of education in his philosophical essays form the base of this thinking-
> May I also add that in terms of Market value, the land in Switzerland is several orders of magnitude more valuable than anywhere in Oklahoma, yet, owners do not object in having their land/forest etc open to the public.


Yes I knew that land value was much higher there than here I was just trying to say that myself as a landowner I wouldn't want to own land that would allow just everyone to come and go as they please. Just say ok I have 100 acres that has a lot of mushrooms on it and I made it that way by helping said land I worked for it then someone else can just come and take them with out doing or paying for anything. That's all I was saying. And you sound like a very interesting person I may add.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> Yes I knew that land value was much higher there than here I was just trying to say that myself as a landowner I wouldn't want to own land that would allow just everyone to come and go as they please. Just say ok I have 100 acres that has a lot of mushrooms on it and I made it that way by helping said land I worked for it then someone else can just come and take them with out doing or paying for anything. That's all I was saying. And you sound like a very interesting person I may add.


Thanks Deer Man: I understand your point of view. Some of my friends own land out there and they are sadly inclined to fence it off mainly because of illegal dumping. One of them even had her boat stolen in the middle of the night: the thieves literally drove over the fence, demolished it and ran away with the boat - a scene that I could easily attribute to a James Bond movie. Some, like you, who also share the passion of morel hunting definitely do not wish their bounty to be picked by some lambda person - I totally get that. Beyond this, however, it would be so lovely if more of this land could be accessible and if folks would respect basic rules of ethics when wandering into someone else's forest/land (no hunting, no dumping etc...and for some no morel picking lol - that would be a funny warning sign!).


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Thanks Deer Man: I understand your point of view. Some of my friends own land out there and they are sadly inclined to fence it off mainly because of illegal dumping. One of them even had her boat stolen in the middle of the night: the thieves literally drove over the fence, demolished it and ran away with the boat - a scene that I could easily attribute to a James Bond movie. Some, like you, who also share the passion of morel hunting definitely do not wish their bounty to be picked by some lambda person - I totally get that. Beyond this, however, it would be so lovely if more of this land could be accessible and if folks would respect basic rules of ethics when wandering into someone else's forest/land (no hunting, no dumping etc...and for some no morel picking lol - that would be a funny warning sign!).


Yes you are correct on that there are so many people that don't respect what nature has to offer. And I can tell This to I farm and have control of around 3500 acres but about 95 percent of the mushrooms I find are all on public land lol


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

I glad I joined this site it's nice chating about mushrooms and such it's really not that big in my area I have one friend i hunt with and that's about it. We've only been going for 6 or 7 years and we can definitely tell you more places where there aren't any morels than where they are.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

That's a nice chunk of land Deere man. what county you in?


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> That's a nice chunk of land Deere man. what county you in?


Wagoner county and we don't own all of it we lease and share crop to. I know a lot of Yocham's around here are you one of them or kin to them.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

iwonagain said:


> Deerman: it is not all about the money, but quality of living: if you fence off an entire state/country etc, then quality of living takes a toll and, by design, everyone will suffer from it. I've traveled enough to know this (i.e., about 100 countries worldwide) . As far as dumping trash goes, yes it boils down to education by sensitizing children at an early age to be more environmental aware and to be respectful of other people's property. If mutual respect reigns, then everyone will benefit from it-the Waldorf Education system, which is based on Humboldt's theory of education in his philosophical essays form the base of this thinking-
> May I also add that in terms of Market value, the land in Switzerland is several orders of magnitude more valuable than anywhere in Oklahoma, yet, owners do not object in having their land/forest etc open to the public.



What happens if someone falls and hurts themselves on privately owned property? Around here we worry about getting sued. Then it's no longer our property.

Switzerland sounds like a homogeneous high trust society.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

morchellica said:


> The only woods in Oklahoma I’ve seen with a high number of elms are moreso in our northern counties, like Osage.





Cap Master said:


> Wagoner county and we don't own all of it we lease and share crop to. I know a lot of Yocham's around here are you one of them or kin to them.


 not me and I may be kin to them some how, I don' know any one from the yocham side but my dad.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Well that post got messed up


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Thanks Deer Man: I understand your point of view. Some of my friends own land out there and they are sadly inclined to fence it off mainly because of illegal dumping. One of them even had her boat stolen in the middle of the night: the thieves literally drove over the fence, demolished it and ran away with the boat - a scene that I could easily attribute to a James Bond movie. Some, like you, who also share the passion of morel hunting definitely do not wish their bounty to be picked by some lambda person - I totally get that. Beyond this, however, it would be so lovely if more of this land could be accessible and if folks would respect basic rules of ethics when wandering into someone else's forest/land (no hunting, no dumping etc...and for some no morel picking lol - that would be a funny warning sign!).


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Funny you say that iwon..Came across this sign last year, was tempted to take it as a challenge.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

DirtyDog said:


> Nice find, from the looks of those I would guess there are many more in the general area. Them are some nice fresh little babies, another day of good sun and I bet all their brothers, sisters, and cousins will be close by. The pic of the single just after the back way shot of the tree must be facing south on the one side as it appears to already be turning yellow.


Sorry I didn’t answer you earlier when I was on but yes the yellow is from the sun
The pic was facing south and it was just before 7:00pm. Nice detective work


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> Funny you say that iwon..Came across this sign last year, was tempted to take it as a challenge.


that's a cool sign. What state was that in? I want one of them signs.


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

celticcurl said:


> What happens if someone falls and hurts themselves on privately owned property? Around here we worry about getting sued. Then it's no longer our property.


That's not an issue in most European countries, as there are laws in place to protect landowners from lawsuits regarding injuries on their property. Our country is one of the most litigious on the planet. Senate just passed a law today with overwhelming support on both sides that will allow anyone to sue any website that has any kind of content moderators. Many, many small sites (like this one!) will be gone in a few years as a result.

But, this is a forum for mushroom hunting! Heading out for my first hunt of the season tomorrow near the Red River.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> that's a cool sign. What state was that in? I want one of them signs.


In Nebraska,a long the Elkhorn river


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome ! I would be even more specific with "no MOREL hunting!" lol -This sign below is hilarious.. "Go Away !; Mine; they are all mine" with a morel drawing


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

Iwon I'd like to ask you a question. Do we have black morels here in Oklahoma and if so why is it I never find any and do you know what conditions they like?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> Iwon I'd like to ask you a question. Do we have black morels here in Oklahoma and if so why is it I never find any and do you know what conditions they like?


I believe that far eastern OK has black morels (Morchella Conica and/or M. Elata/Augusticeps) and even chanties. As far as central OK goes, I never found one nor heard of anyone finding any. I think these types of morels require more rain and the type of host trees that harbor them are tulip, white ashes/aspens (which not surprisingly also thrive in wetter areas).


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

iwonagain said:


> I believe that far eastern OK has black morels (Morchella Conica and/or M. Elata/Augusticeps) and even chanties. As far as central OK goes, I never found one nor heard of anyone finding any. I think these types of morels require more rain and the type of host trees that harbor them are tulip, white ashes/aspens (which not surprisingly also thrive in wetter areas).


 I’ve never found black morels in Oklahoma but I have seen finds in years past from a hill in Tulsa Co. I’ve never looked myself but it would be a cool find. I think if people went looking for them, some would be found but Okies dont go in the hills to morel hunt.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

morchellica said:


> I’ve never found black morels in Oklahoma but I have seen finds in years past from a hill in Tulsa Co. I’ve never looked myself but it would be a cool find. I think if people went looking for them, some would be found but Okies dont go in the hills to morel hunt.


Yea there east and in the mountains


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

tommyjosh said:


> Yea there east and in the mountains


I just asked a friend who hunts them in Arkansas and the host trees there are wild cherry and ash. Not sure if we have any wild cherry but we have plenty of ash, even up in the hills


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I found one today on the Arkansas river near Fort Smith, on the Arkansas side. LOL


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

morchellica said:


> I just asked a friend who hunts them in Arkansas and the host trees there are wild cherry and ash. Not sure if we have any wild cherry but we have plenty of ash, even up in the hills


We hunted them in mn and we look for popular or birtch


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

morchellica said:


> I just asked a friend who hunts them in Arkansas and the host trees there are wild cherry and ash. Not sure if we have any wild cherry but we have plenty of ash, even up in the hills


I have tons of wild cherry in my area never seen a black though or any morels under them at that.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

Guess we do a little further north just saw this


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

I found a few today in Sand Springs. Do not know how to upload pic


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

Deere Man said:


> View attachment 3975
> Guess we do a little further north just saw this


a black morel for sure!! love the taste of them.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

> Santa Shroom wrote - I found a few today in Sand Springs. Do not know how to upload pic


Good job Santa shroom!!
If your pic is download on your pc or phone just click the upload file button under “post reply” and pick from where and it should upload that way


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

okie shroom hunter said:


> Good job Santa shroom!!
> If your pic is download on your pc or phone just click the upload file button under “post reply” and pick from where and it should upload that way


Will try one more time


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

okie shroom hunter said:


> Good job Santa shroom!!
> If your pic is download on your pc or phone just click the upload file button under “post reply” and pick from where and it should upload that way


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Okie shroom hunter, got it thanks. If we get rain Sun and Mon it will be time


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Np
Hey iwon how are the rain chances and totals looking?


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Found 81 in my early spot honey hole today!!


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

pacertom said:


> View attachment 3996


Awsome find there Tom!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

cwlake said:


> Awsome find there Tom!


Nice find Tom!

Are the gloves for the poison ivy? I've got to wear gloves this year. I hate gloves but I hate poison ivy more!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

okie shroom hunter said:


> Np
> Hey iwon how are the rain chances and totals looking?


Well; latest guidance shifted the rain max to our east - you guys in Ada look solid in the rain while OKC may be it he margin of the rain max. Still many uncertainties at this point...


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

pacertom said:


> View attachment 3996


which county ?


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> Nice find Tom!
> 
> Are the gloves for the poison ivy? I've got to wear gloves this year. I hate gloves but I hate poison ivy more!


Yes....Poison ivy on the pecker only happens ONCE for this ole boy. Gloves even since


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> which county ?


Near Texoma.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

pacertom said:


> View attachment 3996


Well I'm jealous Lol nice going


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

pacertom said:


> Near Texoma.


I take it southern oklahoma texoma and not texoma in the panhandle


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Really nice finds I am going to go this evening.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

okie shroom hunter said:


> I take it southern oklahoma texoma and not texoma in the panhandle


Especially considering that the majority of the OK panhandle has not seen daily rainfall amounts exceeding 0.25 inch for almost HALF a year ! Pretty brutal.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

pacertom said:


> View attachment 3996


Nice find Tom


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

pacertom said:


> View attachment 3996


You did not show a date, some folks on here will say it isn't so or you found them in Mexico. LOL Just teasing


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

santa shroom said:


> You did not show a date, some folks on here will say it isn't so or you found them in Mexico. LOL Just teasing


I would say he flew to Greece, or they are just photo shopped, no way he found those in OK.....


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Ha....I'll be sure and take a pic eating some tonite with my wife's phone and the date showing. 

This is my early spot and I always find them a week before the real motherloads start on this board. Its a rare area with a micro climate that just happens early. In this same patch of woods, it will be another week or more before they come up. The only bad thing is that someone else was there last week (I found 2 but did not post) . I found the stems of 10-15 cut and thought I was screwed.....But they were just morel babies and finally popping there. 

We're heading out tomorrow in the same place but covering more ground with 4 of us instead of 2. I don't have high hopes but if I ever wanted to be wrong, it's tomorrow.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

pacertom said:


> Ha....I'll be sure and take a pic eating some tonite with my wife's phone and the date showing.
> 
> This is my early spot and I always find them a week before the real motherloads start on this board. Its a rare area with a micro climate that just happens early. In this same patch of woods, it will be another week or more before they come up. The only bad thing is that someone else was there last week (I found 2 but did not post) . I found the stems of 10-15 cut and thought I was screwed.....But they were just morel babies and finally popping there.
> 
> We're heading out tomorrow in the same place but covering more ground with 4 of us instead of 2. I don't have high hopes but if I ever wanted to be wrong, it's tomorrow.


Well I hope you are very wrong! So wrong you get 20#. If you are lucky you got all the easy ones so if the culprit that was in there before you comes back they will think they just hit on a fluke. Good luck and happy hunting. I am a Missouri boy just trolling ya'lls board trying to follow the flush. I feel like we will have some good reports this weekend from the southern parts especially Southwest as there are already verified reports from there, actually the first ones were on 3-6 and 3-8.


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Well; latest guidance shifted the rain max to our east - you guys in Ada look solid in the rain while OKC may be it he margin of the rain max. Still many uncertainties at this point...


Gosh I hope not. I haven't been out yet, been waiting for some precip. Everyone do their rain dances!

PS--hello, Iwon! It's sure nice to have a weather prognosticator on this board!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

lurkinlizard said:


> Gosh I hope not. I haven't been out yet, been waiting for some precip. Everyone do their rain dances!
> 
> PS--hello, Iwon! It's sure nice to have a weather prognosticator on this board!


Howdy Lurkin' ! I am more than happy to help out fellow shroomers with weather predictions  - I actually had a chat today with the forecasters on shift at the Norman office / Storm Prediction Center regarding this eastward shift, which seems systematic with the American model (GFS). The Euro model (which has superior skill) still holds on tight to decent (0.75-1.25 inch range) rains in OKC. The latest NAM (less reliable) run has now the rain max over OKC - I am impatiently waiting on the 00Z GFS/GEFS run. Basically there will be a sharp axis of moisture with the main wave: those south of it will be drenched and those north of it will have some rain (with some luckier folks rejoicing from more rain underneath isolated storms). As I said, with 0.5 inch we are good; especially given the upcoming cool down and cloudy days next week-I expect the season to be essentially over in Central OK after ~April 15-18th (as I do not see any prospect of rain after next Tue-Thu until at least mid April) .


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

On the Oklahoma Facebook page there have been multiple reports should be soon


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went to some my earliest spots in Cleveland county and nada. Way too dry to sustain any fungus life lol - Late next week will be game - I have seen one report of a full mess of mature morels in Cleveland county on FB, which I have hard to believe is authentic as (i) the entire county hasn't received any measurable rainfall for 4 consecutive weeks [after all, morels consist of 90%+ water] and (ii) soil temps in wooded areas have been marginal to promote fruiting except for the last 4 days. Further south and east it is a different story, where most counties recorded some rainfall in addition to soil temps being slightly warmer (based on climatology).


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep with rain they will actually be there to harvest by mid week. French fry season is just about over.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Found 3 definitely need the rain,


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Iowanagin, It was either last year or the year before, one of my favorite spots in Kansas had been bone dry, nothing on NOAA for like a month, nada, everything had missed it somehow. A buddy of mine stopped there on a whim on the way back from another spot. there were morels somehow. We both would not have believed it had we not seen it. guess they grew on dew, i have no idea. It was in the Flint Hills so it is a similar climate. Weird stuff. You guys going to get rain?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> Iowanagin, It was either last year or the year before, one of my favorite spots in Kansas had been bone dry, nothing on NOAA for like a month, nada, everything had missed it somehow. A buddy of mine stopped there on a whim on the way back from another spot. there were morels somehow. We both would not have believed it had we not seen it. guess they grew on dew, i have no idea. It was in the Flint Hills so it is a similar climate. Weird stuff. You guys going to get rain?


Hey Kb: Because morels are hollow and grow relatively slowly, they seem to be more drought tolerant than most mushrooms. The chances of getting decent rains are pretty solid especially south of OKC. Spots around Ada will receive a good 1.5-2 inches. South OKC around 1 inch or so.


----------



## shro0minat0r (Feb 22, 2018)

huntergatherer said:


> Nice to see a shroom or two in the wild, but i still have chores to do do before i can head up your way, soil temps seem a bit on the cool side and we need rain, save a few for me, thanks to all for the updates, here is a pic from 2017, shroom on
> View attachment 3959


nice pic, keep them coming....


----------



## djkernelpanic (Mar 5, 2017)

25 small Grey's in Oklahoma county. Just enough to fry up a batch. It was pretty dry out there. Ran into some other hunters that said they didn't find any.


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got started and found our first few


----------



## ndnhunter (Apr 4, 2013)

Payne county still real dry here most the rain missed us yesterday but still got a few


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

santa shroom said:


> I found a few today in Sand Springs. Do not know how to upload pic


Santa! How big are the ones you found?


----------



## adam kratom (Mar 26, 2018)

ndnhunter said:


> Payne county still real dry here most the rain missed us yesterday but still got a few


hi!!!
i just wanted to find some others to pick morels with thursday friday and maybe saturday, i am staying at the winstar casino for 3 nights, play poker too and some slots, if you are close to winstar or you wanna come up from dfw, i will have an extra bed, and another bed can be brought in, the room is available for anyone into pickin morels!!!
i am a regular easy goin guy who wants some morel cheeseburgers real real bad!!!


----------



## shroomzilla (Mar 27, 2013)

56 today in creek county


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomzilla said:


> 56 today in creek county


Really nice haul, & look to be in great condition. Enjoy!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

shroomzilla said:


> 56 today in creek county


Excuse me if I drool a little.....


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

shroomzilla said:


> 56 today in creek county


Nice ones!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

ndwoods said:


> Santa! How big are the ones you found?


Found 44 yesterday right before the rain, about 5 or 6 were yellers, the others were big greys


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

ndwoods said:


> Santa! How big are the ones you found?


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & fresh!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally got some rain!! Good finds everyone!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello Nate. I see yo been checking on us.lol


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> Hello Nate. I see yo been checking on us.lol


We all are Watching.......


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

We got a pretty good downpour last night. Looks like my season begins this week.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

santa shroom said:


> Found 44 yesterday right before the rain, about 5 or 6 were yellers, the others were big greys


Nice find ! Which county may I ask?


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Oklahoma should really get going next week highs 60-65 that will get them growing. Just don’t know about the lows still look a little chilly


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

These cold nights are actually very good to keep the soil moist for a longer period and to maintain the 4-inch soil temperatures below 60F. The scenario could not be more ideal [with the excepton of more rain in the OKC area] ! Also cold = NO ticks !


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Nice find ! Which county may I ask?


Sand Springs area, Tulsa, Osage, Pawnee county. I actually live with in 3 miles of all 3 counties.


----------



## adam kratom (Mar 26, 2018)

hi i am at the winstar hotel and i wanna go picking with someone local, i got treats and skills, lets go pickin!!! reply please at [email protected], i will be here till saturday


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

shroomzilla said:


> 56 today in creek county


Those are beuaties


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

We just got about 4 inches of rain in the last 36 hours. Tomorrow will be my first day to go out. Hoping my spots are popping!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

flatbottomfrank said:


> We just got about 4 inches of rain in the last 36 hours. Tomorrow will be my first day to go out. Hoping my spots are popping!


In contrast to what most folks tend to think, morels don't just "pop" overnight but grow at a remarkably slow rate compared to most other mushrooms. They require an average of about 15 days to grow to maturity in good conditions. I'd say that early next week is prime time to start looking for poundage (in lieu of a few dozen/handful), especially given the ongoing cool down.


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> In contrast to what most folks tend to think, morels don't just "pop" overnight but grow at a remarkably slow rate compared to most other mushrooms. They require an average of about 15 days to grow to maturity in good conditions. I'd say that early next week is prime time to start looking for poundage (in lieu of a few dozen/handful), especially given the ongoing cool down.


Yeah, I know. I just like to say popping, because no matter what the science there's still quite a bit of mystery and magic that goes along with hunting morels.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

25 picked left 2 would have left most of them but they were under 6 inches of water.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> View attachment 4107
> View attachment 4108
> 25 picked left 2 would have left most of them but they were under 6 inches of water.


County, sir ?


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> County, sir ?


Wagoner


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> Wagoner


Much obliged and congrats ! Makes sense as all these found around the Tulsa area fruited thanks to last week's rain. We got skunked in Central OK so we may have to be a tad bit more patient to see them freshies coming. I'd say Monday and we are game ! The pattern appears to be cold and wet for the upcoming 15 days; aka shroomtastic !


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Much obliged and congrats ! Makes sense as all these found around the Tulsa area fruited thanks to last week's rain. We got skunked in Central OK so we may have to be a tad bit more patient to see them freshies coming. I'd say Monday and we are game ! The pattern appears to be cold and wet for the upcoming 15 days; aka shroomtastic !


We didn't get that much last week just like 2 tenths . Do You think if they are under water the would die quickly and they were basically under one ash tree in a lower area.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2018)

Found this little guy in Cleveland county just 15 min ago. Going to let him grow up a bit. About the size of a penny.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just a general question. I live in Illinois now but lived in Tulsa 35 years ago. Still have friends that live in Atoka county. Does anybody ever find any in Coal or Atoka counties?


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I know a guy who picks in coal co. and most likely yes on Atoka.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

morchellica said:


> I know a guy who picks in coal co. and most likely yes on Atoka.


Thank you and good luck.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> We didn't get that much last week just like 2 tenths . Do You think if they are under water the would die quickly and they were basically under one ash tree in a lower area.


0.2 inch is enough to moisten the top soil devoid of litter and get things going in some isolated areas. Flooding for too long of a period can cause the mushroom to quickly decay [and the mycelium to halt fruiting]. On wet years, it also not uncommon to find mature morels with white mold on them. Too much of a good thing is a bad thing. The perfect rain amount is between 2/3rd of an inch and 1.25 inches. Wait until early next week and hopefully you'll find more than you can handle ! Can't wait to make myself an omelette with fresh morels sauteed in butter + a touch if garlic


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

Went to my usual early spots in Tulsa County today. Nada. Really wet out there. Couldn't even get to one of my spots from too much standing water. It was a little strange to find a deer stand in a public area within city limits. I'll keep going out checking other spots these next few days, and hoping we get a break from this rain for at least 4-5 days. All the indicators are there. Redbuds in full bloom, and Dogwoods are open. Hoping the grass doesn't get too high before they really start coming up strong. At least I didn't get any ticks.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Game on: Found right by my office (OU Campus) near my "early tree" - which is conveniently located on private land  - Found about the same amount that were too tiny to pick





















.


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice find!


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> In contrast to what most folks tend to think, morels don't just "pop" overnight but grow at a remarkably slow rate compared to most other mushrooms. They require an average of about 15 days to grow to maturity in good conditions. I'd say that early next week is prime time to start looking for poundage (in lieu of a few dozen/handful), especially given the ongoing cool down.


I do agree that they don't just "pop" up. However I have seen many morels under leaf cover *(while already picking some that were exposed)* that were bent due to the heavy leaf cover but still about 3 to 4 inches in length so it would be expected that one could hunt an area and not see them and over the course of the day warmer sun or wind could blow some of the leaves off and then the morel will stand up, thus appearing to "pop" up over night.

This was my wife's feet after one popped up right underneath her, totally ruined her socks and shoes not to mention the surgery to repair her feet.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found some more on OU Campus next to my second faithful early tree !


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Checked two spots in creek co. today and found just enough for dinner


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

DirtyDog said:


> I do agree that they don't just "pop" up. However I have seen many morels under leaf cover *(while already picking some that were exposed)* that were bent due to the heavy leaf cover but still about 3 to 4 inches in length so it would be expected that one could hunt an area and not see them and over the course of the day warmer sun or wind could blow some of the leaves off and then the morel will stand up, thus appearing to "pop" up over night.
> 
> This was my wife's feet after one popped up right underneath her, totally ruined her socks and shoes not to mention the surgery to repair her feet.





DirtyDog said:


> I do agree that they don't just "pop" up. However I have seen many morels under leaf cover *(while already picking some that were exposed)* that were bent due to the heavy leaf cover but still about 3 to 4 inches in length so it would be expected that one could hunt an area and not see them and over the course of the day warmer sun or wind could blow some of the leaves off and then the morel will stand up, thus appearing to "pop" up over night.
> 
> This was my wife's feet after one popped up right underneath her, totally ruined her socks and shoes not to mention the surgery to repair her feet.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Bummer about your wife's feet. Two of the worst shroompop wounds I've seen for quite awhile.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Game on: Found right by my office (OU Campus) near my "early tree" - which is conveniently located on private land  - Found about the same amount that were too tiny to pick
> View attachment 4124
> View attachment 4125
> View attachment 4126
> .


Nice finds


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

morchellica said:


> Checked two spots in creek co. today and found just enough for dinner
> View attachment 4139
> View attachment 4140


Season is right around the corner next week will really get going


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Game on: Found right by my office (OU Campus) near my "early tree" - which is conveniently located on private land  - Found about the same amount that were too tiny to pick
> View attachment 4124
> View attachment 4125
> View attachment 4126
> .


Way to go iwon i found few more today to. My buddy found 27 yesterday after we found 27 the same day.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found 10-11 freshies in the woods and left a few to grow. Still about a week early out there.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Mugshot of all the morels found today - not bad


----------



## shroommaster (Mar 30, 2013)

It can quit raining anytime here in NE OK. Went yesterday and dang near got stuck in mud up past my ankles!!! I’m thinking as in years past April 10-21 will be prime time


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

shroommaster said:


> It can quit raining anytime here in NE OK. Went yesterday and dang near got stuck in mud up past my ankles!!! I’m thinking as in years past April 10-21 will be prime time


I agree on your timeline. Everything being found are ones that were already coming up before all this moisture. Should be tons more on the way!


----------



## Friar_Tuck (Mar 29, 2018)

is it looking like a few more days?


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

My son is an ou Student and SGA member. I’ll have to tell him to keep an eye out. LOL!


----------



## adam kratom (Mar 26, 2018)

i will be staying at the winstar casino hotel monday-friday
i want to head north each day and go hunting, if anyone wants to join up
just hollar at me, i am so excited. any okla pickers need another picker i am game!!!
nate!!!! lets go pickin!!! lol


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

adam kratom said:


> i will be staying at the winstar casino hotel monday-friday
> i want to head north each day and go hunting, if anyone wants to join up
> just hollar at me, i am so excited. any okla pickers need another picker i am game!!!
> nate!!!! lets go pickin!!! lol


Dude that ole red river right next to you has some good ground and a lot of access.......


----------



## adam kratom (Mar 26, 2018)

DirtyDog said:


> Dude that ole red river right next to you has some good ground and a lot of access.......


lotsa cottonwoods, you are welcome to join up. i will be at the winstar hotel monday thru friday

if anyone has aches and pains i will have a fresh shipment of kratom when i go to oklahoma on monday or tuesday. , kratom is a natural pain reliever. your pain just goes away!!!

i will have free samples and in 20 minutes you will know how great kratom truly is.

i have a bad hip and when i take it the pain goes away, no kidding, you dont get high or stupid either. it is a miracle plant and i got a fresh shipment in direct from thailand. i will trade my kratom for morels or cash, kratom is legal to purchase, consume, and to possess. its truly a miracle, so dont let pain be your reason to stay home!!! i love the response my customers give after trying this awesome plant, go check out youtube for testimonials then call adam kratom for the best price and potency. 817-945-3551 its the real deal, i couldnt pick morels without it.

if this violates any terms please let me know, i am just trying to help people lead a pain free life.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Doesn't violate any terms. Spam isn't illegal, just annoying.


----------



## ODyak (Mar 28, 2018)

Not finding any yet in Stillwater area I figure a few more days and should be popping here. Thinking some warmer temps would help.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Second decent batch of the season  - Cleveland county. Found about a dozen babies, which I left for next week !


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

ODyak said:


> Not finding any yet in Stillwater area I figure a few more days and should be popping here. Thinking some warmer temps would help.


There was a report from there on the FB group. Guy found 40 or so


----------



## doinmybest (Mar 30, 2018)

hey ~
was out all afternoon west of keystone. tulips blooming redbuds blooming - elms, sycamores, cottonwoods everywhere. lots of burnt wood from all the fires a couple years ago. it just rained a lot. did not see one single mushroom.


----------



## shroomhigh (Apr 13, 2013)

Found some in tulsa county!!


----------



## shroomwood (Mar 21, 2017)

Found 60 so far in Okfuskee Co. Around 35 of em last week before the rains.


----------



## shroomwood (Mar 21, 2017)

Tryin to post a pic or two


----------



## shroomwood (Mar 21, 2017)

View attachment 4180
Tryin to post a pic or two
View attachment 4180


----------



## shroomwood (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## djkernelpanic (Mar 5, 2017)

89


----------



## djkernelpanic (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm getting better at this. Let's call it central Oklahoma.


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

hey there. with the weather like it has been, anyone getting out and looking today? just wanted opinions.


----------



## morelorel (Apr 12, 2014)

Did well in Carter county yesterday. 23 under one massive elm.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found about 30 freshies this morning around on elm  - Cleveland county


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

lol


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found the first motherload (~ 100 morels) of the season at lunchtime with my buddy at a new spot I wanted to try out last year


----------



## ilmorelgirlintx (Jan 30, 2017)

Congratulations!! But I must admit I'm a little jealous... But MAN, that is great. Gives me hope for tomorrow


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

At least 900 dehydrated and ready to store. Won't go again till Monday don't need people looking for my truck the next two days. Found 500 or more Tues.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Got any pics sapworm?


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Beautiful pics iwon and morelorel . . . some nice, fresh shrooms!!


----------



## BillG (Mar 30, 2018)

The wife and I are going to Tenkiller tonight and planning to hunt for morels tomorrow just for the heck of it. We've never done it before, nor have either of us even eaten morels before. Has anyone had any luck in Cherokee County yet? Any idea where a good place to look would be? We have land off the Chicken Creek exit, really more on the Terrapin Creek side. We will probably just look in the woods around there, get ticks all over us and not find anything. Are there any other good places around there to look? We aren't looking to find many. We might not even like them.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> Got any pics sapworm?


Yes


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

sapworm7979 said:


> Yes


Let’s see em!!!! A haul like that you gotta share some pics!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nice start there iwonagain. did you get those off of cottons? man they are getting big.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> nice start there iwonagain. did you get those off of cottons? man they are getting big.


Nothing around cottonwoods - Only Elms.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a handful more tonight after releasing a squirrel in the woods.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Found the first motherload (~ 100 morels) of the season at lunchtime with my buddy at a new spot I wanted to try out last year
> View attachment 4202
> View attachment 4203


Very nice haul


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Found the first motherload (~ 100 morels) of the season at lunchtime with my buddy at a new spot I wanted to try out last year
> View attachment 4202
> View attachment 4203


Would you mind if I ask what county or area of the state


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> At least 900 dehydrated and ready to store. Won't go again till Monday don't need people looking for my truck the next two days. Found 500 or more Tues.


Yea I'd like to see a haul like that to.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> At least 900 dehydrated and ready to store. Won't go again till Monday don't need people looking for my truck the next two days. Found 500 or more Tues.


You found 900 so far


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

tommyjosh said:


> Would you mind if I ask what county or area of the state


Cleveland County


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

tommyjosh said:


> You found 900 so far


Tues 300 Wed 500 Thurs 100 Yes


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

sapworm7979 said:


> Tues 300 Wed 500 Thurs 100 Yes


Impressive up there close to Kansas! Funny I haven’t seen more than even a dozen found from that area


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> Tues 300 Wed 500 Thurs 100 Yes


Pictures?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

those loaded trees are like finding a treasure chest. It keeps me walking. I would like to film a pick on one with 200 + on it.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

15 this evening hope tomorrow is better but it's not looking good for me. Creek county


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> Tues 300 Wed 500 Thurs 100 Yes


Wow quite a few didn’t expect them in these numbers already


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Have found around 75 so far, in the Sand Springs area. PLEASE remember to leave the woods as you found them, clean up after yourself, make the land owners proud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

Found 34 this morning.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found about 70 morels and several babies I left behind.


----------



## adam kratom (Mar 26, 2018)

good job

if anyone wants to meet me at the winstar casino hotel for some picking north of there. i will be there monday tues wed thurs friday

i love pickin morels, this is my 5th summer picking in okla

nate if you need a partner this coming week, i am in !!!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

148 to day


----------



## ilmorelgirlintx (Jan 30, 2017)

I had a great hunt today (great for me & my area). Found 37 over 6 hours (2 trips), saw armadillos, squirrels, deer, lizards, plenty of birds, and a snake. I only ended up with 5 ticks...I believe the next few weeks will produce plenty more morels!


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> At least 900 dehydrated and ready to store. Won't go again till Monday don't need people looking for my truck the next two days. Found 500 or more Tues.


Still no pictures sapworm. I guess sapworm was right shouldn't believe everyone on the internet.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> Still no pictures sapworm. I guess sapworm was right shouldn't believe everyone on the internet.


 I have pictures and I have pictures of the habitat they were in. I have yet to see anybody else even mention the habitat I found these in. I doubt I will post them after the smart ass comments. You guys know it all so I will just keep my secrets to my self.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

sapworm7979 said:


> I have pictures and I have pictures of the habitat they were in. I have yet to see anybody else even mention the habitat I found these in. I doubt I will post them after the smart ass comments. You guys know it all so I will just keep my secrets to my self.


I’m beginning to think sapworm is a fake profile from someone on this board having some fun with us. Actually, I’m certain of it.


----------



## ilmorelgirlintx (Jan 30, 2017)

ilmorelgirlintx said:


> I had a great hunt today (great for me & my area). Found 37 over 6 hours (2 trips), saw armadillos, squirrels, deer, lizards, plenty of birds, and a snake. I only ended up with 5 ticks...I believe the next few weeks will produce plenty more morels!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe but bet your ass you would love to know my spots. Tough tit I will never share them. In a week if we get rain I will be filling 40 qt coolers. You guys go ahead and hunt. I don't hunt I pick.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

BillG said:


> The wife and I are going to Tenkiller tonight and planning to hunt for morels tomorrow just for the heck of it. We've never done it before, nor have either of us even eaten morels before. Has anyone had any luck in Cherokee County yet? Any idea where a good place to look would be? We have land off the Chicken Creek exit, really more on the Terrapin Creek side. We will probably just look in the woods around there, get ticks all over us and not find anything. Are there any other good places around there to look? We aren't looking to find many. We might not even like them.


Please let us know the results


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> Maybe but bet your ass you would love to know my spots. Tough tit I will never share them. In a week if we get rain I will be filling 40 qt coolers. You guys go ahead and hunt. I don't hunt I pick.


Hey Sapworm, I know the guy you bought that fish from.


----------



## adam kratom (Mar 26, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> Maybe but bet your ass you would love to know my spots. Tough tit I will never share them. In a week if we get rain I will be filling 40 qt coolers. You guys go ahead and hunt. I don't hunt I pick.


if you need some company i dont backtalk or complain!!!


----------



## Charles Wood (Mar 30, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> What trees do you look for down there


I look for Elm and Cottonwoods


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> I have pictures and I have pictures of the habitat they were in. I have yet to see anybody else even mention the habitat I found these in. I doubt I will post them after the smart ass comments. You guys know it all so I will just keep my secrets to my self.


I never asked to see the habitat I could care less our areas and soils are extremely different I just asked for proof, you give people so much shit for having proof and still call them a liar. Just giving you a taste of your own medicine except they actually had proof any idiot can shout out random numbers and not back them up.


----------



## stormer (Apr 12, 2014)

@kratom..come to Harrah's next week in kc so I can take your poker money


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

stormer said:


> @kratom..come to Harrah's next week in kc so I can take your poker money


Are you one of the Harrahs sharks playing the 2-5 nlhe? Beware folks I have seen the regulars and they are unassuming SHARKS!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found ~85 keepers today


----------



## morelmaniac78 (Apr 21, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> Maybe but bet your ass you would love to know my spots. Tough tit I will never share them. In a week if we get rain I will be filling 40 qt coolers. You guys go ahead and hunt. I don't hunt I pick.


What region of what state are you picking right now?


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

iwon - Having a helluva year!! Keep it up . . .


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Nate Dog puts Sappy Ass to shame!!!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Great to see all the finds!! I’ve been sick the past few days so haven’t even got out to look anymore, avoided looking at the board figured it would just depress me  planning on hobbling out of the house latter and checking, excited bout the rain we got should have done some good!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Well all the rookies gone back to work, it's time for us "old folks" to go get what they walked past. LOL Just joking, it's to damn cold for us senior citizens to get out today, maybe tomorrow. Hope everyone had a great week-end and found enough to make you hungry!!!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Beauties, iwon!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

ndwoods said:


> Nate Dog puts Sappy Ass to shame!!!!


lol


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> I never asked to see the habitat I could care less our areas and soils are extremely different I just asked for proof, you give people so much shit for having proof and still call them a liar. Just giving you a taste of your own medicine except they actually had proof any idiot can shout out random numbers and not back them up.


Pictures can always be altered. I really don't give a shit if you believe me or not. They sure do taste good. Ate all I wanted five days straight, dried the rest. I know you would like to know what I found them around or in but that will remain a secret.


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

sapworm7979 said:


> Pictures can always be altered. I really don't give a shit if you believe me or not. They sure do taste good. Ate all I wanted five days straight, dried the rest. I know you would like to know what I found them around or in but that will remain a secret.


I smell a troll


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

gbmillerman said:


> I smell a troll


I see another jealous hunter


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I say Johnson grass and plumb thickets sapworm. But don't figure you would tell me if I was right.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

sapworm7979 said:


> I know you would like to know what I found them .... in but that will remain a secret.


1st guess - growing in the ground
2nd guess - already in a bag (it has happened. )

Sorry I couldnt resist, that part struck me funny I had to say something 

Ps no offense intended


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> I say Johnson grass and plumb thickets sapworm. But don't figure you would tell me if I was right.


Close but not yet. Need more rain for that spot and they will be the big yellows.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hmmm well sap worm, how about rose bushes? Can't think of what would put that many off beside a tree.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hit the mother of all motherloads today; ~300 morels !







 - McClain County


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Holy buckets!! Niiiiice !..What type of environment did ya find em in?


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Hit the mother of all motherloads today; ~300 morels !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man your either lucky or good nice haul.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> Man your either lucky or good nice haul.


Thanks Deer Man. Just several years of experience hunting in Europe and the US. I also have several technical books on morels and know my trees quite well. After a while you recognize favorable patterns in nature-it is a bit like a puzzle. This is one of my best spot by the way, which produces every year. 4 years ago we pulled close to 500 morels in half day.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> Holy buckets!! Niiiiice !..What time of environment did ya find em in?


Cedars and Elms mixed in with plum tickets and briars. Walked nearly 10 miles in rough terrain to get these -


----------



## Beautysalon (Apr 3, 2018)

Okay so brand spank'n new to this morel hunting thing. Took my grandson out and decided to do some 'exploring' behind the house. We live just about 25 mins west of Tulsa and close to the lake. So any advice on finding something even close to what you found iwonagaian?


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Cedars and Elms mixed in with plum tickets and briars. Walked nearly 10 miles in rough terrain to get these -





iwonagain said:


> Hit the mother of all motherloads today; ~300 morels !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


River bottoms? Sandy loam? @iwon


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Hit the mother of all motherloads today; ~300 morels !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That’s awesome, must be nice!


----------



## Beautysalon (Apr 3, 2018)

Okay so brand spank'n new to this morel hunting thing. Took my grandson out and decided to do some 'exploring' behind the house. We live just about 25 mins west of Tulsa and close to the lake. So any advice on finding something even close to what you found iwonagaian?


iwonagain said:


> Hit the mother of all motherloads today; ~300 morels !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> River bottoms? Sandy loam? @iwon


downhill washes. Soil not too sandy nor red. Lots of areas had moss and honeysuckles.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Beautysalon said:


> Okay so brand spank'n new to this morel hunting thing. Took my grandson out and decided to do some 'exploring' behind the house. We live just about 25 mins west of Tulsa and close to the lake. So any advice on finding something even close to what you found iwonagaian?


I always try to find spots that blend American Elms, cedars and briars - added bonus if there are plum tickets. Soil must have some greenery but not too much. Moss is a good sign. Bottom lands devoid of greenery (or recently flooded areas) are a no go. In good (wet) years, the cedar+cottonwood combo never disappoints. Hope this helps !


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

stormy said:


> That’s awesome, must be nice!


Iwon, I am from West Central Illinois, but now I’m living in north eastern Arkansas near the Missouri border. There is hardly any public access around here to hunt in. I have only found a few last year, and this year so far. There is no vegetation growing in the hills around here and Ashgroves are kind of sparse, so I’ve been trying to find creek and river bed areas to look for them in I am desperate to find a decent place to hunt, but I’ve driven all over and have really struggled to find any place. Only thing I can think of, is to start knocking on people’ doors and ask if I can hunt on their property, what do you think? Sure wish you were around to help give me some advice!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

stormy said:


> Iwon, I am from West Central Illinois, but now I’m living in north eastern Arkansas near the Missouri border. There is hardly any public access around here to hunt in. I have only found a few last year, and this year so far. There is no vegetation growing in the hills around here and Ashgroves are kind of sparse, so I’ve been trying to find creek and river bed areas to look for them in I am desperate to find a decent place to hunt, but I’ve driven all over and have really struggled to find any place. Only thing I can think of, is to start knocking on people’ doors and ask if I can hunt on their property, what do you think? Sure wish you were around to help give me some advice!


Asking permission certainly is the way forward; sometimes owners will as to share the bounty 50-50. In my case, I mostly forage on private or semi-private land from folks I know. I also have a few spots on public land - despite the many hunters I see wandering on my public spots, I still manage to find quite a few, even on bad years. Lots of people simply do not have the will/desire to dive into thick briar patches along a wash - I personally never had much luck along rivers or even creeks. Washes or terrain with a gentle downhill slope are my preferred locations. Spots that have been hit by an ice storm, fire or a tornado guarantees a jackpot - especially cottonwood groves. I entirely avoid areas with Siberian Elms, Hackberries, Horseapples or with a monoculture of post oaks. Willows indicate a soil that is too wet. Hope this helps !


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Asking permission certainly is the way forward; sometimes owners will as to share the bounty 50-50. In my case, I mostly forage on private or semi-private land from folks I know. I also have a few spots on public land - despite the many hunters I see wandering on my public spots, I still manage to find quite a few, even on bad years. Lots of people simply do not have the will/desire to dive into thick briar patches along a wash - I personally never had much luck along rivers or even creeks. Washes or terrain with a gentle downhill slope are my preferred locations. Spots that have been hit by an ice storm, fire or a tornado guarantees a jackpot - especially cottonwood groves. I entirely avoid areas with Siberian Elms, Hackberries, Horseapples or with a monoculture of post oaks. Willows indicate a soil that is too wet. Hope this helps !


 Always grateful for any tips! I guess I will keep driving and start knocking on doors, it’s just so time-consuming, but it is what it is. . Like I said, the terrain is completely different around here. I have seen no vegetation growth anywhere in the hills around here, only in the creek and river banks. Is that a necessary prerequisite? Thanks


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

stormy said:


> Always grateful for any tips! I guess I will keep driving and start knocking on doors, it’s just so time-consuming, but it is what it is. . Like I said, the terrain is completely different around here. I have seen no vegetation growth anywhere in the hills around here, only in the creek and river banks. Is that a necessary prerequisite? Thanks


The Morel mycelium lives in a symbiotic relationship with its host (e.g., Elm) so yes, trees and vegetation is a must. The underlying vegetation indicates how rich the soil is and/or its Ph.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> The Morel mycelium lives in a symbiotic relationship with its host (e.g., Elm) so yes, trees and vegetation is a must. The underlying vegetation indicates how rich the soil is and/or its Ph.


 So, basically what you’re saying, is that I am probably SOL?! . I’m hoping it’s still a bit early around here, the temperatures have been so cool for the most part. We’ve had a few warm days, but mostly it’s been in the upper 40s and low 50s during the day, and a lot of upper 30s at night. I wonder if that will prolong this season, or just ruin it entirely?! I will probably have to head up in the southern Missouri and look for some places there.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Hit the mother of all motherloads today; ~300 morels !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing find!


----------



## phatlead (Apr 3, 2014)

On the racks.


----------



## Morello (Apr 3, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Minnesota is definitely one of the best morel territory in the US so it is hard to compare. There are plenty of American elms in NE OK, but these tend to grow in through / low lying areas owing to a more semi-arid climat





iwonagain said:


> Asking permission certainly is the way forward; sometimes owners will as to share the bounty 50-50. In my case, I mostly forage on private or semi-private land from folks I know. I also have a few spots on public land - despite the many hunters I see wandering on my public spots, I still manage to find quite a few, even on bad years. Lots of people simply do not have the will/desire to dive into thick briar patches along a wash - I personally never had much luck along rivers or even creeks. Washes or terrain with a gentle downhill slope are my preferred locations. Spots that have been hit by an ice storm, fire or a tornado guarantees a jackpot - especially cottonwood groves. I entirely avoid areas with Siberian Elms, Hackberries, Horseapples or with a monoculture of post oaks. Willows indicate a soil that is too wet. Hope this helps !


Hey, I won, how can you tell a Siberian Elm from and American Elm ? I'm relatively new to Morel hunting myself, but have "Lucked Out" in the past and did, what I thought was really well a couple of times, nothing much the past couple of years, but permissions to access land has changed things up for me, and not "Up" in a good way...when I thought I was doing well, some of y'all would probably call a near "washout" two years ago I found only three or four but they were huge


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morello said:


> Hey, I won, how can you tell a Siberian Elm from and American Elm ? I'm relatively new to Morel hunting myself, but have "Lucked Out" in the past and did, what I thought was really well a couple of times, nothing much the past couple of years, but permissions to access land has changed things up for me, and not "Up" in a good way...when I thought I was doing well, some of y'all would probably call a near "washout" two years ago I found only three or four but they were huge


From the leaves and the bark of the tree; Look up on Google image for examples of Ulmus Minor (Siberian Elm) and Ulmus Americana (American Elm)-


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone pick in the Spavinaw/Jay area??? Wondering what those Ozark foothill morels like to grow around!!!!


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally found time to go look! Left smalls to grow! Bixby/Broken Arrow vicinity!!!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

iwon, Phatlead, ndwoods -- way to go!! I can taste 'em . . .


----------



## ilmorelgirlintx (Jan 30, 2017)

WOW ‼‼ So awesome 


iwonagain said:


> Hit the mother of all motherloads today; ~300 morels !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shroommaster (Mar 30, 2013)

stormy said:


> Iwon, I am from West Central Illinois, but now I’m living in north eastern Arkansas near the Missouri border. There is hardly any public access around here to hunt in. I have only found a few last year, and this year so far. There is no vegetation growing in the hills around here and Ashgroves are kind of sparse, so I’ve been trying to find creek and river bed areas to look for them in I am desperate to find a decent place to hunt, but I’ve driven all over and have really struggled to find any place. Only thing I can think of, is to start knocking on people’ doors and ask if I can hunt on their property, what do you think? Sure wish you were around to help give me some advice!


. Camo can go a long way. Lol


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

126 from the same patch over two days. Creek county


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice morchellica!!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

29 this evening


----------



## ODyak (Mar 28, 2018)

morchellica said:


> 126 from the same patch over two days. Creek county


Nice-still little luck in Stillwater area, places that have been reliable in the past. friends are finding a few near Perkins/Tryon area. You mentioned FB group, guess I'm not smart enough to figure out which that is. Clue please?thx


----------



## shroomwood (Mar 21, 2017)

ODyak said:


> Nice-still little luck in Stillwater area, places that have been reliable in the past. friends are finding a few near Perkins/Tryon area. You mentioned FB group, guess I'm not smart enough to figure out which that is. Clue please?thx


Oklahoma Morel Hunters


----------



## shroomwood (Mar 21, 2017)

Oklahoma Morel Hunters ~ https://m.facebook.com/groups/373994176136105


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

shroommaster said:


> . Camo can go a long way. Lol


 Yeah, but you can’t hide your truck very well!


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

phatlead said:


> View attachment 4387
> On the racks.


Those are beautiful! Congrats


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

I’m in northern Arkansas, it got down to 30 last night and is supposed to be in the mid upper 20s Friday and Saturday night! Will those kind of temperatures end the season for us, does anybody know for sure, thanks


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

stormy said:


> Yeah, but you can’t hide your truck very well!


True and when u ask permission the door closes and the cops show up accusing u of being on drugs try n to get em from landowner cause they’ve never heard of a morel and just going by what they seen on the last episode of cops


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

pratherpea52 said:


> True and when u ask permission the door closes and the cops show up accusing u of being on drugs try n to get em from landowner cause they’ve never heard of a morel and just going by what they seen on the last episode of cops


wow...was that you? I saw that episode.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Did not have much time to hunt today but found these under 1h30.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

pratherpea52 said:


> True and when u ask permission the door closes and the cops show up accusing u of being on drugs try n to get em from landowner cause they’ve never heard of a morel and just going by what they seen on the last episode of cops


Baahaahaa! That would be my luck!!


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Did not have much time to hunt today but found these under 1h30.
> View attachment 4449
> View attachment 4450


 Looks like it’s still a bit early judging by the ones you found today Iwon. What county was this in?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

stormy said:


> Looks like it’s still a bit early judging by the ones you found today Iwon. What county was this in?


Cleveland - tomorrow I'll be heading south to a promising new spot and hope to find more. On a year like this (i.e., with below average rainfall; at least in Central OK) I can live with 50-60 in a 2h foray  - ha and those small greys were found in some of my late spots near town.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

130 greys this evening we had to force ourselves to quit cause it was getting to dark to spot them.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice find Deere Man! What county?


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

ksmorelhunter said:


> Nice find Deere Man! What county?


Wagoner county been kinda worried about the cold till now I think we can go back and find a hell of a lot more tomorrow.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Cleveland - tomorrow I'll be heading south to a promising new spot and hope to find more. On a year like this (i.e., with below average rainfall; at least in Central OK) I can live with 50-60 in a 2h foray  - ha and those small greys were found in some of my late spots near town.


 Well, if you’re in Cleveland County and going south, that’s a good sign of things to come I guess?!


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

We Found 140 today 50 under one elm


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The Ray Charles are out - ironically I found most of those near my house lol - my quick hunt in the Lexington WMA turned out to be a near complete bust [about a dozen are not shown as I gave them away to a friend]-


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

You must really know what your doing those are some tasty looking shrooms


----------



## phatlead (Apr 3, 2014)

Found in about two hours near Stillwater this evening. Very surprising since it has been so dry further north.


----------



## adam kratom (Mar 26, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> The Ray Charles are out - ironically I found most of those near my house lol - my quick hunt in the Lexington WMA turned out to be a near complete bust [about a dozen are not shown as I gave them away to a friend]-
> View attachment 4491


very nice of you to do that, good on ya


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> The Ray Charles are out - ironically I found most of those near my house lol - my quick hunt in the Lexington WMA turned out to be a near complete bust [about a dozen are not shown as I gave them away to a friend]-
> View attachment 4491


 You guys are blessed just to have decent property to hunt


----------



## BillG (Mar 30, 2018)

santa shroom said:


> Please let us know the results


We had a nice time. I got three, ticks that is. We spent hours out there but didn't find a single morel. We really didn't know what we were doing, don't know how to recognize the right trees or anything. It was nice getting out.


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

dont get frustrated it's my second year and just starting to be able to find them after many miles of wandering most times in the wrong direction


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

those are nice ones Deer man. What type of trees are you picking those on if you don't mind me asking? Looks like you got a buddy to hunt with there, I miss those days.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally felt decent and got time to head out and boy was I glad I did!!!
Finally found a decent motherlode!! Hauling them out in 5 gal bucket again! Most were all in one area got dark so didn’t get to check everywhere, left who knows how many older ones but picked all I could since it’s suppos to freeze hopefully that won’t hurt for future pickings.
Might not look like it but 11lbs total 13.34lbs - 2.19lb bucket


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Some more pics


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

kb said:


> those are nice ones Deer man. What type of trees are you picking those on if you don't mind me asking? Looks like you got a buddy to hunt with there, I miss those days.


These have mostly been elms but we did find quite a few around hackberries which was a first for me.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

okie shroom hunter said:


> View attachment 4540
> Finally felt decent and got time to head out and boy was I glad I did!!!
> Finally found a decent motherlode!! Hauling them out in 5 gal bucket again! Most were all in one area got dark so didn’t get to check everywhere, left who knows how many older ones but picked all I could since it’s suppos to freeze hopefully that won’t hurt for future pickings.
> Might not look like it but 11lbs total 13.34lbs - 2.19lb bucket


What county if I may ask ?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Pontotoc


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

found these this evening with about a dozen more not shown - some still quite fresh!


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

Commander concrete said:


> dont get frustrated it's my second year and just starting to be able to find them after many miles of wandering most times in the wrong direction


 LOL, we all do that from time to time


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> The Ray Charles are out - ironically I found most of those near my house lol - my quick hunt in the Lexington WMA turned out to be a near complete bust [about a dozen are not shown as I gave them away to a friend]-
> View attachment 4491


Iwon, since you seem to be the more, or less resident expert here, how do you really know how long a morel has been up when you find it? Obviously, there are a few factors, like air temperature, the wind, etc. What’s your take on that? Thanks


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

found 38 yesterday evening. Got a dusting of snow last night, I am going morel hunting in the snow to day, didn' think I would ever be doing that.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

iwonagain said:


> The Ray Charles are out - ironically I found most of those near my house lol - my quick hunt in the Lexington WMA turned out to be a near complete bust [about a dozen are not shown as I gave them away to a friend]-
> View attachment 4491


iwon, where i hunt in iowa, when the Ray Charles show up it's about over usually, is it that way where you gather?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

huntergatherer said:


> iwon, where i hunt in iowa, when the Ray Charles show up it's about over usually, is it that way where you gather?


Not always: Ray Charles under Elms often means that the red cedar morels are at/reaching their peak. To get cedar morels to fruit, however, above-average rainfall are needed - which has not occurred for the last 3 years (including 2018)...


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

stormy said:


> Iwon, since you seem to be the more, or less resident expert here, how do you really know how long a morel has been up when you find it? Obviously, there are a few factors, like air temperature, the wind, etc. What’s your take on that? Thanks


Hard to say, but a slightly drier top and/or thinner and wider gills and/or oversized foot are the usual indicators that, given average environmental conditions, a morel has been "up" (fruited beyond embryo stage) for at least 14 days. Microclimate gradients can be drastic within the same forest patch with areas exposed to the sun fruiting 2-3 weeks before areas further downhill under thick cedars/facing east. Until you haven't walked the miles to study your patches year after year, there is no real way to know for certain. Morel hunting=lot of dedicated hard work


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello all Been watching this forum for 3-4 years now and have posted a few times. Glad to see everyone finding good numbers. I have found a total of about 200 east of okc so far. Was just wondering yalls thoughts of this crazy snow that we got. Am I just optimistic or do y’all think it will help with the rest of the season due to snow melting and absorbing slowly into the ground and all the nitrogen that it brings with it? Just wondering what y’all think.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 4555
> View attachment 4556
> View attachment 4557


Wow!!!


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

okie shroom hunter said:


> View attachment 4540
> Finally felt decent and got time to head out and boy was I glad I did!!!
> Finally found a decent motherlode!! Hauling them out in 5 gal bucket again! Most were all in one area got dark so didn’t get to check everywhere, left who knows how many older ones but picked all I could since it’s suppos to freeze hopefully that won’t hurt for future pickings.
> Might not look like it but 11lbs total 13.34lbs - 2.19lb bucket


 You found a five dollar bill ?! Cool!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Deer Man, according to an old tree book i have hack berry and elm are closely related trees. I never really check them so who knows, maybe you got a new tree to check. Was it dead?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found about 50 today, some were completely frozen so I had no choice but to put them in the freezer.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Found about 50 today, some were completely frozen so I had no choice but to put them in the freezer.
> View attachment 4586


 Are you still hunting in the same area more, or less? Seem to be finding a lot of grays still, that would be a positive sign for things to come for us in northern Arkansas I would think?!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

stormy said:


> Are you still hunting in the same area more, or less? Seem to be finding a lot of grays still, that would be a positive sign for things to come for us in northern Arkansas I would think?!


Larger fresh ones: Cleveland County / Babies: under cedars in Payne County. If we get >=0.5 in the cedars will still be able to produce but I don't see any major rain event for our neck of the woods any time soon.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

okie shroom hunter said:


> View attachment 4542
> View attachment 4543
> View attachment 4544
> View attachment 4541
> Some more pics


 What part of the state, buddy? Thanks


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Larger fresh ones: Cleveland County / Babies: under cedars in Payne County. If we get >=0.5 in the cedars will still be able to produce but I don't see any major rain event for our neck of the woods any time soon.


 I found eight today, that’s the most so far this year. It’s painful, one here, two or three there, no patches anywhere!


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

kb said:


> Deer Man, according to an old tree book i have hack berry and elm are closely related trees. I never really check them so who knows, maybe you got a new tree to check. Was it dead?


No it wasn't dead.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

32 pounds between 2 of us.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

nate said:


> View attachment 4591
> 
> 
> 32 pounds between 2 of us.


How many hours did that take?


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

nate said:


> View attachment 4591
> 
> 
> 32 pounds between 2 of us.


No words?!


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

nate said:


> View attachment 4591
> 
> 
> 32 pounds between 2 of us.


Nice very nice


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Tommyjosh it took us about 12 hours. 7 to 7.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

nate said:


> View attachment 4591
> 
> 
> 32 pounds between 2 of us.


Good haul there. Are you already on the back end of your season??


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

nate said:


> Tommyjosh it took us about 12 hours. 7 to 7.


Sounds like a bunch of fun


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

You think the season is over? Or just gotta get through the cold


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Not near what Nate foundbut found 61 today and half was under the tree in pic which I’m pretty sure was a dead elm


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

90% was really fresh which was a little surprising with the cold weather.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning (first photo)/afternoon (2nd photo) foray: nearly 120 morels; most still very fresh


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Morning (first photo)/afternoon (2nd photo) foray: nearly 120 morels; most still very fresh
> View attachment 4617
> View attachment 4618


 Still can’t believe you’re finding all these grays?!


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

nate said:


> View attachment 4591
> 
> 
> 32 pounds between 2 of us.


 Must be nice just to have a place to pick them, and not have to hunt for them?! I hope you guys know how good you have it?! ;-)


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Another good find iwon!!!!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

stormy said:


> Must be nice just to have a place to pick them, and not have to hunt for them?! I hope you guys know how good you have it?! ;-)


They have it so good because of years of research and 100s of miles of boots on the ground. You get out of it what you put into it


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sir kayakalot said:


> They have it so good because of years of research and 100s of miles of boots on the ground. You get out of it what you put into it


 I can relate to all the boots on the ground, did that years ago back in Illinois! The point is, the ground is only going to produce what it’s going to produce no matter where you’re at, and obviously, it produces pretty well in Oklahoma! These guys have the same timbre now to hunt year after year, and they know where everything grows at, so it’s pretty much a no contest. Don’t go raising your eyebrow to me fella. Anybody can find mushrooms if they’re in the timber?! At least I can


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

stormy said:


> I can relate to all the boots on the ground, did that years ago back in Illinois! The point is, the ground is only going to produce what it’s going to produce no matter where you’re at, and obviously, it produces pretty well in Oklahoma! These guys have the same timbre now to hunt year after year, and they know where everything grows at, so it’s pretty much a no contest. Don’t go raising your eyebrow to me fella. Anybody can find mushrooms if they’re in the timber?! At least I can


 What happened, you guys have a 9:30 curfew in Oklahoma?! ;-))


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

240 today in an afternoon hunt. 12 pounds. These were much bigger than yesterday and all but a couple were really fresh and healthy! Oklahoma County. I had already sold a few pounds before pic.


----------



## bh (Mar 18, 2013)

nate said:


> View attachment 4591
> 
> 
> 32 pounds between 2 of us.


AWESOME !!!


----------



## bh (Mar 18, 2013)

*AWESOME!!!!*


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

nate said:


> 240 today in an afternoon hunt. 12 pounds. These were much bigger than yesterday and all but a couple were really fresh and healthy! Oklahoma County. I had already sold a few pounds before pic.
> View attachment 4634


 That took some time just to lay them puppies out, I’m impressed! Nice display, A+ for extra effort! )


----------



## ilmorelgirlintx (Jan 30, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Did not have much time to hunt today but found these under 1h30.
> View attachment 4449
> View attachment 4450


You sure have some GOOD spots!! Congrats


----------



## ilmorelgirlintx (Jan 30, 2017)

nate said:


> View attachment 4633


You still have your touch or should I say good SPOTS!!! Whew!! Congrats Nate


----------



## Charles Wood (Mar 30, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> What trees do you look for down there


I forgot sycamore trees as well


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Isn’t the growing season about soil moisture and temp?? I’d like to think on a warming trend, these puppies will really pop!!! NE Okla has some really choice moisture in the soil...it’s just cold as hell !!!!


----------



## BigLou25433 (May 7, 2017)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 4610
> View attachment 4611
> Not near what Nate foundbut found 61 today and half was under the tree in pic which I’m pretty sure was a dead elm


That my fellow morel pickers is where you can find a load, under a dead elm with the bark still on the dead tree. However after the tree has been dead for more than 2 seasons the likelihood of a morel find declines significantly. Best times for me has been the season following the death of the elm either natural or a cut stump and the next year after. I have found "shrooms in MN, IA, IL, IN and MI. Been hunting over 25 years. I have found yellows, greys, blacks, half frees and even the dreaded false morel. It's been a great hobby. I really enjoy being in the woods in spring. I also hunt oyster, chicken of the woods, hen of the woods, and lobsters but the small black morel is the king mushroom for taste. Grows on poplar tree roots in northern states and rocky mountain slopes.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Nate, Nice Haul. Nice picture. No BS. Did you get those on cottons or elm or a mixture of stuff?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found these ~40 morels after work + a dozen not shown on this pic (were given away to a friend).


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

kb said:


> Nate, Nice Haul. Nice picture. No BS. Did you get those on cottons or elm or a mixture of stuff?


KB, a mixture. The first day it was predominantly cottonwood/cedar mix. The second day was more elm.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like Central OK *may* get some rain this Friday but the chances are still on the low side. The first major Spring-like storm system may arrive next Friday and even bring some well-needed rain in Western OK - Too early to tell at this point but at least there is some hope - I want my cedar spots to produce their usual clusters of mini gray morels


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Looks like Central OK *may* get some rain this Friday but the chances are still on the low side. The first major Spring-like storm system may arrive next Friday and even bring some well-needed rain in Western OK - Too early to tell at this point but at least there is some hope - I want my cedar spots to produce their usual clusters of mini gray morels


 How much longer do you think you have with your season over there? Thanks


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

stormy said:


> How much longer do you think you have with your season over there? Thanks


Outsiders guess is probably 2-3 more weeks depending on location


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

When is it over in n w Arkansas or has it been been over and I’ve been just walk n the country side look n 4 no reason haven’t seen 1 here beginning 2 think they don’t even grow here in Washington co like they took some kinda magic mushroom spray took to the road and made a trip around the county line and maby it’s me 4 getting 2 look down. I’m gonna try looking down like people tell me 2. IDK


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

Well I found 100 under one tree in a 25 minute hunt sad thing is if I would have been there a week ago I'd have close to 200 thanks to the cold it really hurt these. And of all trees I found them under it was an oak tree blown over. Wasn't even going hunting was looking for cows out.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

hey Nate. Are you the one who had a profile pic a few years back of layin' in a tub with a hat and shades on covered with morels?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found about 60 morels after work - many of which Ray Charles !


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

47 this evening


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

morelsxs said:


> hey Nate. Are you the one who had a profile pic a few years back of layin' in a tub with a hat and shades on covered with morels?


Well, maybe if you mean this one IDK. Someone may have photoshopped me some shades.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

DirtyDog said:


> Outsiders guess is probably 2-3 more weeks depending on location


Wow, that’s crazy, I hope you’re right, but it doesn’t seem likely?! Good luck


----------



## trotline (Mar 13, 2015)

Nate nice flathead!


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone else have experience with holes completely drying up? Two of my past goto spots have either not produced at all or only produced 1-2, in the last 3 seasons. The only thing I notice is a large increase in armadillo traffic. If its other pickers beating me there, they leave no sign, trace or even footprints.


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

stormy said:


> Iwon, I am from West Central Illinois, but now I’m living in north eastern Arkansas near the Missouri border. There is hardly any public access around here to hunt in. I have only found a few last year, and this year so far. There is no vegetation growing in the hills around here and Ashgroves are kind of sparse, so I’ve been trying to find creek and river bed areas to look for them in I am desperate to find a decent place to hunt, but I’ve driven all over and have really struggled to find any place. Only thing I can think of, is to start knocking on people’ doors and ask if I can hunt on their property, what do you think? Sure wish you were around to help give me some advice!


Check out Madison County Wildlife Management area, might be called McIlroy now.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

flatbottomfrank said:


> Anyone else have experience with holes completely drying up? Two of my past goto spots have either not produced at all or only produced 1-2, in the last 3 seasons. The only thing I notice is a large increase in armadillo traffic. If its other pickers beating me there, they leave no sign, trace or even footprints.


my spot have not did Well for the past few seasons and two of the have did nothing in 3 years. I will check them again this weekend but it' been a rough year for me so far, only have 371 for the season. I also have been checking tons of new spots and am coming up empty.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> my spot have not did Well for the past few seasons and two of the have did nothing in 3 years. I will check them again this weekend but it' been a rough year for me so far, only have 371 for the season. I also have been checking tons of new spots and am coming up empty.


Most of my spots did not produce as well either [total of 800-900 morels so far]; except those which rely on Elms only *and* got >= 0.75 in of rain on March 27 [which I found was a minimum to trigger fruiting] *and* received >= 0.15 in [maintains top soil moist to allow the triggered morel embryos to grow] the following ~ 10 days. For Cottonwoods/cedar spots, there needs to be back to back [~7 day interval] soakers [> 0.5 in] - not surprisingly, none of my cedar spots produced (unless an elm was mixed in). All of this theory assumes, naturally that there aren't long stretches (>= 5 days) of >= 80F weather (especially windy days) embedded in between and especially before the main "triggering" rain event.


----------



## bh (Mar 18, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> View attachment 4709
> View attachment 4708
> Well I found 100 under one tree in a 25 minute hunt sad thing is if I would have been there a week ago I'd have close to 200 thanks to the cold it really hurt these. And of all trees I found them under it was an oak tree blown over. Wasn't even going hunting was looking for cows out.


WOW


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have some spots with a lot of cotton wood that hasn't produced anything in a while, like 5 years. The last time I got any thing there it was a good find. Probley pulled 500 out that year just at those cotton woods.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

iwonagain said:


> Found about 60 morels after work - many of which Ray Charles !
> View attachment 4710


I know, dumbass yankee question. What is a Ray Charles? Been at this almost 50 years and haven't heard that one.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

goshawk75 said:


> I know, dumbass yankee question. What is a Ray Charles? Been at this almost 50 years and haven't heard that one.


Yea I haven't ether but I'm going to guess so big that a blind person could see it but I'm not sure.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found about 60 more freshies after work !  - and yes the Ray Charles are the large yellow morels that can be easily seen from the road or from afar; only a blind person would not be able to see them


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Deere Man said:


> Yea I haven't ether but I'm going to guess so big that a blind person could see it but I'm not sure.


Poor Ray, now that I think about that, he probably did struggle early in the season with those little grays.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Found about 60 more freshies after work !  - and yes the Ray Charles are the large yellow morels that can be easily seen from the road or from afar; only a blind person would not be able to see them
> View attachment 4745


 I don’t know how you guys are still finding fresh ones, supposed to be close to 80 and windy today in northern Arkansas, I’m afraid things are going to be done if we don’t get rain tomorrow they’re predicting. Even in the lower creek beds, the soil is starting to dry up pretty quickly. Without rain, do you think any will still come up with these warmer temperatures I won? Thanks


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

me and my mom found 58 in about a hour this evening. Her and my wife found 3 while I was at work so 61 for the day


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Yet again; found the JACKPOT  - ~ 300 morels in Cleveland County, Total for the season nearing 1200 morels


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Well I am going to check a few places tomorrow but don't think I will find any jack pots like that. Real nice find.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice find I won


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Yet again; found the JACKPOT  - ~ 300 morels in Cleveland County, Total for the season nearing 1200 morels
> View attachment 4801


 You guys are killing me, can’t believe you can find that many out there?! Ugh


----------



## morelorel (Apr 12, 2014)

My pics from a foray Wednesday in Johnston Co.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice iwon. It sure got quite in here. Y’all having any luck? Have found 21 so far this morning and found 35 at a brand new spot yesterday that where pretty dry. Hitting a spot later that got some rain yesterday so fingers crossed. I’m eastern Oklahoma county


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Big single


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 4863
> Nice iwon. It sure got quite in here. Y’all having any luck? Have found 21 so far this morning and found 35 at a brand new spot yesterday that where pretty dry. Hitting a spot later that got some rain yesterday so fingers crossed. I’m eastern Oklahoma county


 Big ones


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Yet again; found the JACKPOT  - ~ 300 morels in Cleveland County, Total for the season nearing 1200 morels
> View attachment 4801


 How quick will they come up after a rain, Iwon? Thanks


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Another good dead elm have found 50 around it so far


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found about 175-200 more keepers today, with about 50-60 past ones that I left behind in the woods to spread more spores !


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

stormy said:


> How quick will they come up after a rain, Iwon? Thanks


Depends on the soil temperature history. Early in the season after about ~7-10 days and later in the season as little as 3 days. The hot dry air that followed the dry line on Friday evaporated most of the rainwater that fell in Central OK so I would not count on that meager amount of rainfall. Next Friday looks very promising; hopefully this will trigger red cedar morels that usually come in later in the season.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Depends on the soil temperature history. Early in the season after about ~7-10 days and later in the season as little as 3 days. The hot dry air that followed the dry line on Friday evaporated most of the rainwater that fell in Central OK so I would not count on that meager amount of rainfall. Next Friday looks very promising; hopefully this will trigger red cedar morels that usually come in later in the season.


Agree iwon the woods was a lot dryer today as I walked than I thought they would be. Ended up with 125 today and 35 yesterday.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Depends on the soil temperature history. Early in the season after about ~7-10 days and later in the season as little as 3 days. The hot dry air that followed the dry line on Friday evaporated most of the rainwater that fell in Central OK so I would not count on that meager amount of rainfall. Next Friday looks very promising; hopefully this will trigger red cedar morels that usually come in later in the season.


 Yeah, I was referring to the rain we had last night in northern Arkansas, we finally got upwards of 2 inches. I don’t think we had had any in over two weeks, so I was hoping they might pop rather quickly at this point in time. Seems like you’re season in Central Oklahoma will be coming to an end pretty quickly, but apparently not. Thanks


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found ~ 60 keepers on this crisp morning after a quick foray-left many behind







that were past -


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Well the last 4 day have been a ot better for me I have brought my season total up to 794 so far.












got 61 Thursday 118 Friday 14 Saturday and 230 today, had the leave a lot of dry ones.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Nate: Yep, that's the pic I remember! Thanks for sharing. 

Very nice finds everyone!! Beautiful shrooms pics . . . keep it up while ya can!


----------



## Nothinjazzy (Apr 17, 2018)

I am in Cleveland County and I am planning on going out on my first hunt can some one tell me when the next best time to go would be? Iwon?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nothinjazzy said:


> I am in Cleveland County and I am planning on going out on my first hunt can some one tell me when the next best time to go would be? Iwon?


The season is coming to an end owing to lack of rainfall at prime time. This Friday/Sat rains may trigger a late batch under cedars but I would not be too hopeful about it. KS/OK border will be where it is at mid/late next week after Saturday's rains.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Still finding some in Central OK-


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad to see everyone still finding some, haven’t even had the chance to go and look anymore since the last batch hopefully I’ll get to Friday and still find be able to find some


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a handful of freshies after work, which ended in a cream risotto .


----------



## Nautique (Apr 29, 2017)

I have a cottonwood that blew over end of last summer. How does this tree get seeded with spores? The area is close good mushroom hunting (1/2 mile) - but in last 3 years due to drought and flood no mushrooms have fruited in this area. I have heard there is a morel spore every square inch of the northern hemisphere and spores can stay dormant for years- Is this True? Do I need to bring some fresh mushrooms around this tree and seed it or does this work. I have tried this before and it never worked for me yet - Any suggestions. When I have time I will post a picture of this tree - prolly best one I have ever seen - I know I would drive a 100 miles to hunt this one tree it looks so good why I want to get it seeded.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Still finding some Ray Charles freshies;one shroom=one full meal lol.


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

Found today by Checotah. In a wash up







really dry.







i will be by Scipio tomorrow by the south Canadian river hoping for some freshies.


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

found by Checotah this morning














Really dry. I will be by Scipio next to the South Canadian river in the morning hoping for some freshies...


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

48 nice ones this evening.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Found ~ 60 keepers on this crisp morning after a quick foray-left many behind
> View attachment 4932
> that were past -


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Still finding some Ray Charles freshies;one shroom=one full meal lol.
> View attachment 5152


 I have been looking my ass off for over three weeks and haven’t quite found 100?! Northeast Arkansas sucks!! Used to find tonage in Illinois, this place is brutal!! Once again, you boys don’t know how good you have it in Oklahoma!! You’re killing me!! You were complaining a few weeks ago because you had only found around 1200, you should have your ass kicked Iwon!!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

No one finding any?


----------



## shroomwood (Mar 21, 2017)

Found 25 today My season total is around 350 give or take a few (lil more than 5lbs.) Todays finds were surrisingly quite fresh but I believe season is bout to come to an end and especially with the consecutive 80°+ days in the foreast next week. By then all the trees will be fully leave-ed out and that is when Its usually all over anyways. Till next year


----------



## shroomwood (Mar 21, 2017)

Found 25 today My season total is around 350 give or take a few (lil more than 5lbs.) Todays finds were surrisingly quite fresh but I believe season is bout to come to an end and especially with the consecutive 80°+ days in the foreast next week. By then all the trees will be fully leave-ed out and that is when Its usually all over anyways. Till next year


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Today/yesterday: 130 keepers with the same amount that were past; They are still out there ! Total for the season nearing 1800 morels


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

stormy said:


> I have been looking my ass off for over three weeks and haven’t quite found 100?! Northeast Arkansas sucks!! Used to find tonage in Illinois, this place is brutal!! Once again, you boys don’t know how good you have it in Oklahoma!! You’re killing me!! You were complaining a few weeks ago because you had only found around 1200, you should have your ass kicked Iwon!!


Morel foraging is an art  - hehehe ... ! To rub it in, I also found these gorgeous Oysters


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice iwon! you keep me motivated!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

...and also found these on Sunday after a quick foray (morning/evening)


----------



## Charles Wood (Mar 30, 2018)

ndwoods said:


> Isn’t the growing season about soil moisture and temp?? I’d like to think on a warming trend, these puppies will really pop!!! NE Okla has some really choice moisture in the soil...it’s just cold as hell !!!!


They like the hot then cold weather like we are getting, in in Creek Co. Oklahoma and theyve been out for close to a month.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Good job iwon!!! Are you finding those cedar morels yet? Was gonna go check my cedar spot this afternoon but don’t know if it’s been warm enough for cedars yet? What are your thoughts


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Where do you find oysters at? Any certain tree? Do they grow from the ground or on the tree? I Have never looked for them before.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

shroomseeker said:


> Where do you find oysters at? Any certain tree? Do they grow from the ground or on the tree? I Have never looked for them before.


This young guy, Adam Haritan, presents a lot of information on YouTube. He is extremely knowledgeable and always does a great presentation. I've learned something from him on each video I've viewed and some of these lessons are on shrooms I've been hunting 35+ years. Hope it helps to get you started in your research to learn more.

https://binged.it/2HqgLD3

Also, you MUST be positive about each and every shroom you pick. POSTIVE IDENTITY is a must BEFORE consumption. 

Here are some great sites to increase your knowledge:

http://americanmushrooms.com/edibles.htm

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomseeker said:


> Where do you find oysters at? Any certain tree? Do they grow from the ground or on the tree? I Have never looked for them before.


They grow on dead/sickened trees preferably with low density wood such as willows, cottonwoods or elms. I find these accidentally whilst picking morels ! No real cedar morels but mainly elm morels under deep forest cover with cedars/dogwood around.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Morel foraging is an art  - hehehe ... ! To rub it in, I also found these gorgeous Oysters
> View attachment 5433


 Are they edible


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hit a patch of large fresh ones today unwillingly - did nor plan on foraging because of the weather. Found about 30 mostly large morels in under 45 min in a thick cedar patch


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

stormy said:


> I have been looking my ass off for over three weeks and haven’t quite found 100?! Northeast Arkansas sucks!! Used to find tonage in Illinois, this place is brutal!! Once again, you boys don’t know how good you have it in Oklahoma!! You’re killing me!! You were complaining a few weeks ago because you had only found around 1200, you should have your ass kicked Iwon!!


When I lived in AR I used to find 100's at a time.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

flatbottomfrank said:


> When I lived in AR I used to find 100's at a time.


Arkansas is a great state for morels and this was a good year to find them. Found good numbers in Crawford and Franklin counties and a wknd trip to Izard Sharp and Baxter counties was successful. Starting to taper off now, for me at least


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a few (20) keepers in Central OK in under 1h. Tomorrow will probably be my last outing in my very late cedar spots.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

SCORE ! 80-90 keepers found under thick cedar patches under 2h - Central OK. Found about 75-100 past ones that I left behind to spread spores. Total for the season near 2000 morels


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice pic, IWON!! You had a great year and I'm sure you're not done yet.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

morelsxs said:


> Nice pic, IWON!! You had a great year and I'm sure you're not done yet.


Thanks morelsxs !; I think I am done for the year foraging - Now I need to spend more time preparing little packages (dehydrated and fresh samples) to give some away to friends/colleagues (already gave away a bunch). I stopped counting how many past ones I came across in the last week but probably ~400; I occasionally pick a handful of these old ones and hang them on branches to help the spores spread: a morel tree lol - -till next year  !


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

flatbottomfrank said:


> When I lived in AR I used to find 100's at a time.





flatbottomfrank said:


> When I lived in AR I used to find 100's at a time.


 Really, when and where May that have been?!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

LOL IWON. Thanks for the laugh on the morel tree. I'd shee my pants if I walked into the woods and saw that! Just sayin'.  Maybe that's your secret to some killer finds?  'Til next year!


----------



## Annie (Apr 11, 2018)

I firmly believe that the unicorns have eaten any that were here in Washington County, or the trolls picked them before I got to them. Beginning to think ...maybe next year.


----------



## Snakespringhunter (May 1, 2018)

Hey guys, been following y'all for a couple years now, and I've learned a lot. I have a situation that I need help with. Ive never had a good morel spot, but I'm always able to find a few. We moved to a new house last fall with a couples hundred acres and it seems to be good mushroom habitat. I found 15 big healthy morels at the beginning of April in one little patch. I hadn't found anymore until a week ago and they are all babies. I've found probably forty no more than two inches tall, and that's as big as they get and they dry up. Does anyone know why this is. My guess is water although we haven't been that dry. I'm in northeast Oklahoma, just South of Locust Grove. Thanks for any help and all the info over the last couple years.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe to much sun and wind. Snakespringhunter.


----------

